# Vent...Self Checkout Lanes at Store



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, I am SICK of people who get in the self checkout lanes with a week's worth of groceries. Meanwhile, I am standing there with a gallon of milk and a pound of cheese :cow:...now, thanks to this Yahoo, I have to wait in one of the other overly crowded lines to make a purchase that would have taken me 2 minutes in the self checkout lane. Oh, you ask, why couldn't I go to one of the other self checkouts? Because there were people there with a week's worth of stuff, too. Because you are too stinking selfish to wait in one of the other lines, I now have to wait while you finish your $250, 45 piece purchase. Frankly, there is a limit to what I run through a self checkout line. I don't know why others can't have the same courtesy. This is all the time, in every store I go to with a self checkout line. 

That is all. Just really griped my cookies. I might suggest to the management that there should be a 10 items or less limit to these lanes. :grit:


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I use the self checkout if I have a lot of stuff, hey if I see an open lane I'm going to use it, why should I wait behind others if I don't need to.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you been hanging out with my daughter tonight? I got a similar rant from her about virtually the same thing.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I refuse to use the self checkout lanes at all....that is, until either

1) I get a discount off my merchandise for acting as my own cashier, or

2) The grocery store puts me on their payroll and actually pays me to check out my own groceries.

That's just me though......


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I won't use them either. Just a way for them to put one more low wage worker out of a job at my expense. I'm not playing that game.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I use them and checkout a week or two of groceries at them. there are express lanes for just a few items. If I'm willing to check myself out then why should I wait in a longer line if I don't need to. if you have just a few items use the express lanes.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ours say 20 items or less in Hannafords


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh I gotta tell you guys, you'd LOVE grocery shopping in Wrangell, Alaska. We only have two and they're pretty competitive. If I'm ready to check out and there's no checker immediately available somebody'll call one. First the checker asks if I'm taking it with me. If I'm running more errands in town they'll box my groceries according to freezer, frige & shelf then take it to my house later when they do their daily runs.
If I'm not home yet the driver puts the cool & freeze stuff away & leaves the rest on the counter. No charge.
I don't do much grocery shopping in town but when I do, it's a pleasure. Besides I get to visit with everybody I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm opinionated too. I won't use them at all.

Unless they are marked for a certain number of items or less then I say they are free for anyone to use whether they have one item or one hundred. 

The grocery stores around here have express lanes as well as self-check out lanes and also regular lanes.

Like I said, I'm opinionated.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

We don't have the self check out lanes in the stores in my town. On the rare occasion when I make a trip to the next biggest city where they do have them, I won't use them either. But it's simply because I have a tendacy to get real nervous so I let the cashiers do it for me. But if I was in a real hurry, I'd use the express lane.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I only use the self checkouts.
I can run it through and bag it faster than the cashiers and since I use the cloth bags, I can pack them the way I want them.. all the pantry stuff in one, fridge in the other etc..
I hate waiting on the cashiers to do the stuff.
If you were in line with me, I would let you go first, but if I was already doing it, I promise..you wouldn't have to wait long.

But the other day there was a line jumper couple. If you are wanting the self check, then everyone waits in the line to get whichever of the 4 open first. These foks jumped ahead and tried to squeeze between the hot chicken display and the registers. I had to chuckle because they were waiting on someone who had never used the self check before. Hahahahahaaaaaaaa! Took them forever to get their turn and while they were waiting every other person had to make them move so they could exit. It was awesome!
If they had just waited their turn politely, they would have been out and gone..but noooo. Ha!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Jena said:


> I won't use them either. Just a way for them to put one more low wage worker out of a job at my expense. I'm not playing that game.


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

bluemoonluck said:


> I refuse to use the self checkout lanes at all....that is, until either
> 
> 1) I get a discount off my merchandise for acting as my own cashier, or
> 
> ...


It's not just you. I refuse to use self check out lines also and am waiting for one of your two options also before I even consider using one.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I will continue to use the self checkout lines if it gets me out of the store faster, I don't see how waiting in line for 20 minutes when I have other more important things I could be doing is somehow making a statement to the grocery store, I mean really, the store won't pay me to check my groceries so I'm going to stand in line for however long it takes to get someone to check me out. Yeah, that's really showing them.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I use them because I really hate how carelessly my items are handled and bagged. I can put all my frozen items in the same bag/bags, same with cold foods, etc. I know I am not going to bruise the fruit I carefully picked out, or break any of the eggs. I can put my things in bags the way I prefer them, making it easier for me when I get home to put them away. And finally, there is one less person touching my foods with unwashed hands that have been busy handling money, raw meat juices, and god only knows how many snotty kleenex. I have seen cashiers sniffling, wiping their noses on the backs of their hands, and sneezing or coughing into their hands only to continue touching everything I was purchasing without even using hand sanitizer.

At least if I check out my own self I can avoid the ill-mannered, annoyed cashiers carrying enough germs to make a thousand people sick. And if you have only two items, you can get in an express lane if you want to. That's what they're there for. But while you are entitled to be annoyed at people buying a week's worth of groceries, your annoyance doesn't mean squat to me because I am also just as entitled to be there. Personally, I save my annoyance for more important things that really are wrong, like inconsiderate, lazy people who can't be bothered to put their carts in the proper place even if they are a single space away. While shopping last night I saw a woman put her cart in the space next to her instead of the cart corral. It was a handicapped spot. 

Trifling, just trifling.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

First of all, if the store has rude annoying cashiers and you don't ever say a word to management how do you expect the problem to be fixed? Of course if you never say a good word about anything there I would put you down as nothing more than a chronic complainer.

Secondly, vote with your wallet and go somewhere else. Unless they are the only grocery store for 50 miles you really have that choice.

Thirdly, I have NEVER and I mean never been treated poorly by the cashiers, meat counter people, or anyone for that matter at our local grocery store. My groceries are bagged by type, frozen and cold together, soap and cleaners seperately, bread and baked goods seperate, eggs seperately nd I am always told the eggs are in this bag. But then again, if you build relationships with people that is what happens, you get treated better.

Fourthly, I hate those ---- self checkouts and refuse to use them. Funny how it is always okay to replace someone in another line of work with automation if it makes our lives easier but it is never okay to replace ourselves wih automation. I figure if the store doesn't care enough about me as a customer to have an actual human being to take care of me I don't need to give them my money. If it ever gets to the point that any business that I patronize only has self checkouts that is the day they lose me as a customer.

Fifthly, who the heck here is so ---- important that you can't wait your turn in line? If your shopping experience is ruined because you have to wait your turn to get checked out then I guess I just don't know what to say to you. The sense of entitlement that because you have 6 items and the guy in front of you has a weeks worth so he should go and wait is really bizarre. I almost wish I could be the guy in front of you and hear you gripe about me being there...Oh would I have fun with you.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I always seem to get caught behind...

1) The elderly person who insists on paying with cash in EXACT change
2) The guy in the drive-thru who was tasked with purchasing fast food for everyone at the party


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

whodunit said:


> I always seem to get caught behind...
> 
> 1) The elderly person who insists on paying with cash in EXACT change


Sorry that I'm such a pain in the butt. At least when I pay cash I'm not using food stamps, paying with a bouncing check which drives up prices, etc.

BTW, I'm just wondering how many of you look at the name badge of the checker and greet them using their name as you begin to check out? I do. I find extremely few rude checkers and most seem pleased to serve me and always smile and greet me when I return. Remember, what goes around comes around.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

Never have used a self check, I only use cash, so if they ever put in a self check out with a cash drawer I might use it, until then I'll use a cashier.

"O"


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

whodunit said:


> I always seem to get caught behind...
> 
> 1) The elderly person who insists on paying with cash in EXACT change
> 2) The guy in the drive-thru who was tasked with purchasing fast food for everyone at the party


I used to think that I always got stuck behind the slowpokes too--the ones who needed a price check etc. 

Now I've started to believe that "I" am a jinx--if I get BEHIND someone in line, they will be INSTANTLY cursed with a price check, or will forget how to write out a check, or will have nothing but the exact change in their wallets. So now I just laugh when it happens (I warn my friends NOT to get in front of me in line)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

English Oliver said:


> Never have used a self check, I only use cash, so if they ever put in a self check out with a cash drawer I might use it, until then I'll use a cashier.
> 
> "O"


They all take cash here.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm with Chickenista on this one. I worked as a cashier for 3 1/2 years and can check myself out much faster than many of the cashiers that work there. That is really important when I have and impatient autistic child with me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No bones are broken, no one is bleeding, there hasn't been chemo ordered, and the firemen and policemen are not driving up with lights ablaze.

Chill.

:rock:


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Listen to what Alice just said...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Were there no express lane checkouts for you?
These self checkout lanes are not for just the milk and bread every day folk, they are for all to use unless there is a sign. 
Saying someone is a yahoo and stinking selfish, just because they are doing their weekly shop and prefer to self checkout is well, rude. Why should they go to a cashier? Surely they have the right to use a self checkout just as you do. Allow yourself more time next time!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where I live we have 4 kinds of lanes.

1. Full service, all the groceries you can pile on.(18 lanes)
2. Full service, 12 items or less.(2 lanes)
3. Self check, for all the groceries you can pile on.(4 lanes)
4. Self check, 12 items or less.(4 lanes)

I use option #3. 

Being a bit quirky, I have a certain way I pack my things. 
I also do NOT want my beef packed with my chicken. Gross.
I have a method, and am perfectly happy doing it myself.

I do not chat on my cell phone. 
I do not stand and stare at the machine like a moron.
I move quickly, because I am not the axis the world spins on, others would like to pay for their things before they turn 89.
I bag as I go, so that when I am finished paying, all I have to do it load my bags in the cart, and the next person can start.
I do NOT stand on top of the person in front of me.
I do NOT start my order before they have gathered all their things.
I try to extend common courtsey to my fellow man......you know, treat others as you wish to be treated!

People in general are rude. Make sure today that if you encounter someone who is not rude (good luck with that) that you compliment them, or better yet, tell their boss!!!


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I refuse to use a self checkout, I appreciate a cashier and don't want more jobs gone. I am never in that much of a hurry if I go into a store. If for some reason I needed 1 item in a hurry I would stop at a convenience store for the convenience.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

English Oliver said:


> Never have used a self check, I only use cash, so if they ever put in a self check out with a cash drawer I might use it, until then I'll use a cashier.
> 
> "O"


I've never gone through a self-checkout that didn't take cash. You put your money in like you would at a vending machine and change comes out as it would at a ATM, coins too.

Self checkout lanes are for people who want to check themselves out. Unless it's marked as express or 20 items or less, those with a week's worth of groceries aren't doing anything wrong. And that's why you run into it every week.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Why on earth is everyone in such a hurry? Really, who goes grocery shopping with a stopwatch? Around here it's a social event. The cashiers are all friendly and chatty and I usually spend my time in line chatting with the person in front of or behind me. I don't mind the little old lady who has to write a check slowly. I understand that as we age we slow down a bit and things hurt that used to be easy. I won't begrudge anyone for their age. I also don't mind the clueless guy that can't figure out the card reader, not everyone has embraced technology.

If it's such a hassle, why do you not give yourself more time? Will the world end if you don't checkout in record time?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Personally, I save my annoyance for more important things that really are wrong, like inconsiderate, lazy people who can't be bothered to put their carts in the proper place even if they are a single space away. While shopping last night I saw a woman put her cart in the space next to her instead of the cart corral. It was a handicapped spot.


Funny you should mention that. I find it amusing that grocery stores have trained their customers to collect carts so they don't have to send a flunkey out to do it. If I'm not in a hurry, I may push my cart over to a corral, but most of the time I'll simply leave it anywhere that's safe (won't roll into another vehicle) and won't inconvenience anyone. 

I agree with you on taking up a handicapped spot (that's rude) but see nothing wrong with (for instance) pushing one's cart up on an island, or leaving it in one of the empty spots when I'm parked out in the Back 40 (which is where I usually park). I never gave it a second thought until at Christmastime, another woman who was putting away her groceries made a big show of retrieving my abandoned cart and pushing it over to the cart corral, giving me the stink eye all the awhile! 

Really, life's too short!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

FyredUp said:


> First of all, if the store has rude annoying cashiers and you don't ever say a word to management how do you expect the problem to be fixed? Of course if you never say a good word about anything there I would put you down as nothing more than a chronic complainer.
> 
> *Wow, was THIS directed at me, because I never said a word about cashiers being rude and annoying. Also, I like the store, and I don't think I ever complained about this before. So (?)*
> 
> ...


 *You are assuming I would "gripe" out loud so you could hear me? Again, you don't know me from Adam, so give it a rest. I helped the lady last night put her money in the slot. If you think I have the capacity to be rude to people I don't know, you are much mistaken. As for your other "observations", I make it a point to let people go in front of me who have less items then me, no matter which line I was in. So don't talk to me about "entitlement." What's really "bizarre" is how you took a vent and made it so completely personal when I don't even know you. (?)*

To the rest of you, no express lane was open. What I will probably suggest (I see others in my boat a lot as well) is that one of the three self checkout lanes be made a 10 or 20 item or less. And since (despite one person's opinion here) I have a good relationship with the management, I think the idea will be well considered.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

chickenista said:


> But the other day there was a line jumper couple. If you are wanting the self check, then everyone waits in the line to get whichever of the 4 open first. These foks jumped ahead and tried to squeeze between the hot chicken display and the registers. I had to chuckle because they were waiting on someone who had never used the self check before. Hahahahahaaaaaaaa! Took them forever to get their turn and while they were waiting every other person had to make them move so they could exit. It was awesome!
> If they had just waited their turn politely, they would have been out and gone..but noooo. Ha!


I had a guy do this to me...the machine stole his $10 bill when he went to pay...I went and got the management for him, but I admit to sort of thinking, "Serves you right!" He got his money back, no harm no foul. Took him about three times longer than if he had just waited.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

> What I will probably suggest (I see others in my boat a lot as well) is that one of the three self checkout lanes be made a 10 or 20 item or less.


A good suggestion.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Saying someone is a yahoo and stinking selfish,:


Point conceded. I was really aggravated last night and my fingers ran in front of my brain. Happens to the best of us. :viking: As for more time, I am ALWAYS having to run here, run there, go pick up the kid, do this (my MIL is wheelchair bound with MS, so for instance I am charged with all kinds of extras to help her). Last night my furnace dies...I wanted to run in the store, get some milk for cereal in the AM before the store closed (sunday afternoon), get over to MIL's to pick up DD, get back to try to address the furnace issue. So I WAS in a hurry. Trust me, no one ever knows I am annoyed, I am never rude to people. I just came home here and vented.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> A good suggestion.


And one I didn't think of til I got back here and posted my vent. Then I read the reasons WHY people use the self checkouts, and can't find fault with any reasons. SO the next logical step is compromise.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Funny you should mention that. I find it amusing that grocery stores have trained their customers to collect carts so they don't have to send a flunkey out to do it. If I'm not in a hurry, I may push my cart over to a corral, but most of the time I'll simply leave it anywhere that's safe (won't roll into another vehicle) and won't inconvenience anyone.
> 
> I agree with you on taking up a handicapped spot (that's rude) but see nothing wrong with (for instance) pushing one's cart up on an island, or leaving it in one of the empty spots when I'm parked out in the Back 40 (which is where I usually park).


I don't put my cart in the cart corrals unless im right next to it, either. I figure if I just paid 80 dollars for two stinking plastic bags of groceries, then I paid for the guy or gal to come out and collect my cart as well.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

You know what frosts me? All the "*REASONS"* people think they are entitled to be better than others.
Just cause you have 2 items why do you think you shouldnt wait in line? I like the places where you wait in one line and then go to the next checkout to open up.
If you want conveinace store speed go to the conveiniance store.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

jadedhkr said:


> Why on earth is everyone in such a hurry? Really, who goes grocery shopping with a stopwatch? Around here it's a social event. The cashiers are all friendly and chatty and I usually spend my time in line chatting with the person in front of or behind me. I don't mind the little old lady who has to write a check slowly. I understand that as we age we slow down a bit and things hurt that used to be easy. I won't begrudge anyone for their age. I also don't mind the clueless guy that can't figure out the card reader, not everyone has embraced technology.
> 
> If it's such a hassle, why do you not give yourself more time? Will the world end if you don't checkout in record time?


 A great post!

As far as the age thing goes we should all hope we become old someday and hope the world is a kinder place for us.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

fantasymaker said:


> You know what frosts me? All the "*REASONS"* people think they are entitled to be better than others.
> Just cause you have 2 items why do you think you shouldnt wait in line? I like the places where you wait in one line and then go to the next checkout to open up.
> If you want conveinace store speed go to the conveiniance store.


I swear, some of you would find some sinister deep ulterior motive in the phrase "The grass is green." 

Even after I concede that I might have over-reacted due to a horrible set of circumstances, you all still want to hang me. I don't recall ever saying that I was better than anyone else. For crying out loud, folks. I am glad some of YOU are so much better than others as to never get aggravated at anything. You will simply HAVE to tell the rest of us the secret of deep, everlasting patience and peace and your ability to never speak out of turn or in haste. :wizard:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Beeman said:


> A great post!
> 
> As far as the age thing goes we should all hope we become old someday and hope the world is a kinder place for us.


What's funny about that is that I have no problem with little old ladies or checks, exact change, etc. :shrug: I also put the carts in the corral and don't think about it. Unless this one guy is out there, he is mentally challenged and he is part of a work program, I love to let him take my cart, he is so proud of himself for returning it. He also loves to put DVD's in the Redbox for return.

Seems we all have our things with the grocery store. Personally I have NEVER liked it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I swear, some of you would find some sinister deep ulterior motive in the phrase "The grass is green."


No, they do that if someone posts "The Sky is Blue" 


I like your suggestion of one self-checkout being made express, 20 or less items.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

This topic really set people off, didn't it? LOL Hope your next trip goes better. I'm sure a lot of other customers would appreciate an express self-checkout.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I like your suggestion of one self-checkout being made express, 20 or less items.


 Don't they already have this? All our large grocery stores have a "Express Lane" some even as low as 10 items only.
I very rarely use the Self Check ones. 
But I sure use the Bag Your Own Lanes once in awhile not all the time, not if I have a "basket full" but for a few items as those lanes are for the most part shorter, as few people even want to be bothered with "Bag Their Own" LOL
That way I make sure I use paper only and then can reuse them to line my garbage bail at home. LOL


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I refuse to use them. They put people out of work. And I always comment about the injustice of them when I go to WM or anywhere that has them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> I refuse to use them. They put people out of work. And I always comment about the injustice of them when I go to WM or anywhere that has them.


 They are already "out of work" that is why those lanes are there in the first place. The horse is already "out of the barn". So not using them, won't change that, and the store will not "hire" people back just because a few don't want to use those lanes. They have made the decision already to let them go.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Self-check lanes here have a sign above the checkout counter that says "20 items or less." And just about as many people pay attention to those as they do stop signs. I complained to the Mgr. once about people with two carts full of groceries checking out at the self-check lanes and he said they don't really enforce it, don't want to make people mad.

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ninny said:


> Self-check lanes here have a sign above the checkout counter that says "20 items or less." And just about as many people pay attention to those as they do stop signs. I complained to the Mgr. once about people with two carts full of groceries checking out at the self-check lanes and he said they don't really enforce it, don't want to make people mad.
> 
> .


Well then there is one thing go to another store that does. And just maybe that store will change its mind and enforce it, when they see their "bottom line" is going down hill.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

beccachow said:


> Point conceded. I was really aggravated last night and my fingers ran in front of my brain. Happens to the best of us. :viking: As for more time, I am ALWAYS having to run here, run there, go pick up the kid, do this (my MIL is wheelchair bound with MS, so for instance I am charged with all kinds of extras to help her). Last night my furnace dies...I wanted to run in the store, get some milk for cereal in the AM before the store closed (sunday afternoon), get over to MIL's to pick up DD, get back to try to address the furnace issue. So I WAS in a hurry. Trust me, no one ever knows I am annoyed, I am never rude to people. I just came home here and vented.


Don't get me wrong. I understand your frustration and suggesting a 10 item or less line on the self checkout is a great idea. We all need a place to vent, but I could be one of those annoying people with a cart full you mentioned! If I had seen you with one or two items, I would have offered to let you go ahead of me though. Our self checkouts have NO signs as to how many items you can put through and are used by everyone.

I personally prefer to use a cashier, but prefer to pack my own bags as I too am particular. Raw meat does not go in the same bag as cooked!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

beccachow said:


> I swear, some of you would find some sinister deep ulterior motive in the phrase "The grass is green." :


 I dont see anything sinister just a bit self absorbed. I have days like that too .



beccachow said:


> Even after I concede that I might have over-reacted due to a horrible set of circumstances, you all still want to hang me. I don't recall ever saying that I was better than anyone else. For crying out loud, folks. I am glad some of YOU are so much better than others as to never get aggravated at anything. :


LOL Nope we wont hang you ...we would lose our own self absorbed interest...your interesting posts
Point is Once you post a topic its not really yours anymore other people use it as a point to discuss how it relates to their lives and SHARE THEIR veiws.
Be honest now when you first started this thread had any of the several veiws in it occured to you?

I it never occured to me that Some LIKE to bag their own groceryies. Id never thought that some would WANT to avoid conversation with the checkout people,or that some think there should be 4 types of checkout line.
On the other hand Im glad to find that there are others like me that DONT use self checkout , dont bag their own groceryies and dont put their carts up ,not because they are lazy but because they dont want to take a job away from someonethat needs it.




beccachow said:


> You will simply HAVE to tell the rest of us the secret of deep, everlasting patience and peace and your ability to never speak out of turn or in haste. :wizard:


LOL I see we got your dander up sorry about that! Honest didnt mean to be mean Please accept my appology.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

jadedhkr said:


> Why on earth is everyone in such a hurry? Really, who goes grocery shopping with a stopwatch? Around here it's a social event. The cashiers are all friendly and chatty and I usually spend my time in line chatting with the person in front of or behind me. I don't mind the little old lady who has to write a check slowly. I understand that as we age we slow down a bit and things hurt that used to be easy. I won't begrudge anyone for their age. I also don't mind the clueless guy that can't figure out the card reader, not everyone has embraced technology.
> 
> If it's such a hassle, why do you not give yourself more time? Will the world end if you don't checkout in record time?


LOL. That is the way it is in about half the lanes of the WM I shop in. Just yesterday I was in the express lane (about 3rd in line) and the cashier is talking it up with the customer and takes the baby and holds it and plays with it for about a minute. It could get aggravating for someone in line who is in a hurry. I generally am not. 

As for the older people who are a little slow and take a little bit more time writing their checks or gathering their cash, I really try not to get upset with them at all because I will be there one day soon myself. You just can't help it that getting older betrays you.

I'm not meaning to turn on you Beccachow. I've had bad days like that myself in one way or the other. It can be aggravating.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I prefer the self- check outs. If the store doesn't have to hire a checker, they can keep the prices down. I always return my cart to the corral -so they can save money on carts AND I am doing borrowing their property, so I should return it in as good of condition as when I got it.

I am much, much faster than any cashier I have ever seen. I can lock up their computer going so fast. However, I always obey the sign if there is a limit. And if I were in a regular check out line and you appear with your two items because the self-check lines are full - I will still let you go ahead of me. Obvously, you are in a hurry and I am very aware of how much I buy at one time. I am just so stinking nice that I can't express it. BUT PLEASE, if you have a question about a product or the price - ask before you get to the check-out line. Please? and check to see if your method of payment is in your pocket or purse BEFORE the total is given? And if you are writing a check - do you think you might find that check book BEFORE the cashier tells you how mucy? I don't ask that you have the check written out before then...but at least...find the dang thing. Please?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Nah, I am having a REALLY bad couple of days, FM and others. Trouble at work, trouble at home...I tend to find the one thing that breaks the camel's back, and that was it.

I have to admit, I never even wondered WHY someone would check out that many groceries in the self checkout line, and now that I know, humbly admit that I just need to see if they will compromise.

I am a bad luck magnet as well...at the bank, the store, the gas station...everyone is like, HEY< beccachow is going, so should WE, lol.

I find it interesting how many different view points were expressed, regarding EVERYTHING from the check out lanes to the carts.

Sorry I zapped out on you guys as well; this IS GC and I usually have a thicker skin than this about something this insignificant.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I use self checkouts all of the time. At my Kroger, there are many that have the smaller bag area and two with a circular bagging area that holds more bags. It peeves me when someone with a couple of items ties up the larger bagging areas. So today, instead of waiting for one of the two larger ones to open up, I used the smaller one. You wouldn't believe the amount of groceries I stuffed onto that area! Plus you can always push the skip bagging option and just put it back into the cart.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Nope, won't use self-help checkout because it's putting someone out of a job. And it's all I can do not to go up to you folks that do use them and tell you "thanks for making sure they don't hire someone badly in need of a job." Of course I did get used to pumping my own gas, now didn't I? But then, I don't even know of a gas station that will still pump for you, do you? Maybe we should make sure to nip this self-checkout in the bud!!!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I refuse to use the self-checkout lanes. Each of those machines represents one or more fewer jobs for the people who need them most.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I grew up going to pack your own markets so I can pack my bags much bettee than those at the cash register. I really dislike having my groceries packed poorly. It used to eb an art form as to hwo to pack and use as few bags as possible byt with the advent of plastic that skill is gone, and even when you hand your reusable bags to the cashier they have no clue how to pack them(and I tend to stack the groceries on the hozzie whatsit in prepaeration for baggin) I get frustrated at those self checkouts because they are slow I am faster than the machine and I HATE the way it talks at you!!!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Speaking of self-service, we actually had a restuarant where you had to get your own soda AND it was NOT all you could drink. They would also bring your order to the table. BUT you had to stand in line to order. Of course, they had a tip jar at the counter.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a sub sandwich, and pizza place in my area they have 3 places, and that is what they do You "order" get your cups for the soda and go sit at a table with a number and they bring it to you. And another place, famous for their pork, that you order first and they bring it too you, and these places have no tip jars but many just leave a tip at their table.
Many places like that are now "Serving You". You get your own drinks.
One is a national chain called Fazoli's. Great pasta place.~!
That is what is coming to keep costs down and them in business. Like or not that is why stores why self check. Keeping prices down sure it goes without saying it is costing some a job, but better to have it like it is, or higher prices, or the store closes and ALL would be without a job, that is not good either.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm shocked by the number of people who refuse to use self check out, and your reason for doing so. Same for the cart corrals. 

I grew up in NJ. NJ still requires and attendent to pump your gas. Now I live in PA, and for years I've pumped my own gas. Guess what, I don't even think about it anymore, and I don't have to sit in the car waiting for an attendant to serve me. When I moved from NJ to PA I didn't see the loss of the attendant as a negative, I liked the convenience, and the thought that I was saving money on my gas. It used to be that they had separate pumps and different prices for self serve. Now it's hard to tell how much you are saving, but it has to be more expensive to pay an employee to pump gas, just as it must be more expensive to pay someone to check you out or gather up your cart.

I feel the same way about groceries. If you ever had two stores side by side, and the cheaper one required self checkout, and the one with cashiers cost 10% more, I bet most of those high moral values would go right out the window.

And lord help the person I catch who leaves the empty cart in the middle of the space next to their car. Those big painted spots are for parking, and when they're full of carts we must walk further. 

This ain't Mayberry, and ppl just beed to get with the program.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Home Harvest said:


> I'm shocked by the number of people who refuse to use self check out, and your reason for doing so. *Same for the cart corrals. *
> 
> I grew up in NJ. NJ still requires and attendent to pump your gas. Now I live in PA, and for years I've pumped my own gas. Guess what, I don't even think about it anymore, and I don't have to sit in the car waiting for an attendant to serve me. When I moved from NJ to PA I didn't see the loss of the attendant as a negative, I liked the convenience, and the thought that I was saving money on my gas. It used to be that they had separate pumps and different prices for self serve. Now it's hard to tell how much you are saving, but it has to be more expensive to pay an employee to pump gas, just as it must be more expensive to pay someone to check you out or gather up your cart.
> 
> ...


 I agree 110%
Boy that is just plain nonsense when people do things like that. Never return cards to the Proper Place.~!
Ya so somebody who is making not that great a rate of pay RUNS ALL OVER the parking Lot in Temps from below Zero to way over a Hundred. Wonder how it would feel if it was them doing it.
WOW


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a dent in my truck door thanks to someone who could not be bothered to return the cart. I mean, how long does it take?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ours are marked 20 items or less

What burns me up is people that have 2 or 3 items taking up the lanes that are open for people with full carts -- go use the self serve lanes!!


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I use to get upset over long lines at the Grocery, or those folks that spend 20 or 30 minutes, getting payed off on all their various Coupons.
Now, it just doesn't matter. I'm not in a rush. I'll enjoy every minute I have until the End, if I can. It is just not Worth the Stress to get all bent Out of Shape.
Don't Stress about It........You'll live Longer & have more Fun.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey we should make this just a general vent thread about things that get us peeved in the grocery store! let me start!

1. Parents who let their kids run wild up and down the aisles because they don't want to be bothered with actually parenting their brats.
2. People who decide they no longer want an item they picked up earlier, so stash a package wherever they happen to be at the time...even with frozen goods. Last night in Kroger I saw a big bag of fresh avocados in the frozen foods, I'm sure those had to be thrown out. And I have seen lots of cold or frozen items just left on a random shelf somewhere, also making it unable to be sold.
3. Grazers! hello, this is a store, not an all you can eat buffet with all the free samples you can manage to stuff into you or your children. Don't those people know what they are doing is theft?

Mostly I am pretty low key and have a live and let live attitude. But some things are just rude, and could even be dangerous. Not to mention impacting the cost of doing business...prices raising to cover losses from broken or spoiled food items that could have been prevented with just a little common courtesy and little less feeling of entitlement.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Well, my local WM has removed the self checkouts - I asked why, and was told they "lost" too much stuff. Pity. I really like the self checkout - like others here, I am a lot faster than the cashiers as a general rule.

Mary


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Ours are marked 20 items or less
> 
> What burns me up is people that have 2 or 3 items taking up the lanes that are open for people with full carts -- go use the self serve lanes!!


:smiley-laughing013: OK, now that was funny...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ode said:


> Hey we should make this just a general vent thread about things that get us peeved in the grocery store! let me start!
> 
> 1. Parents who let their kids run wild up and down the aisles because they don't want to be bothered with actually parenting their brats.
> 2. People who decide they no longer want an item they picked up earlier, so stash a package wherever they happen to be at the time...even with frozen goods. Last night in Kroger I saw a big bag of fresh avocados in the frozen foods, I'm sure those had to be thrown out. And I have seen lots of cold or frozen items just left on a random shelf somewhere, also making it unable to be sold.
> ...


Or the ones who eat grapes or so forth before weighing in. One person alone, maybe not a big deal, but I bet lots of people doing it all day adds up. I also agree about people leaving stuff laying around. I go out of my way to return an item where I found it, I hate the idea of someone trying to close up the store and get it straight finding all this stuff and having to return it.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I like to use the self-check out because, if you're reasonably good at slight-of-hand, it's pretty easy to sneak a few items into your bag without paying for them.

Then, I go outside and see how many car doors I can bounce my cart off of before sending it careening off to the far corner of the parking lot.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

For those concerned about cashiers jobs, where were you when they did away with bag boys carrying your groceries to the car? Made a pretty crackerjack job for city kids I'm told.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I *always* put the cart away now. I let one get away from me once, and it did $700 worth of damage to a lady's car. I know this because I paid her for the repair.

My opinion is that putting the cart away is the safe, responsible, and polite thing to do.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

My pet peeve at the grocery store is DH. The last few years he has gotten so impatient. We were waiting for a lady to choose a package of bacon at the meat counter the other day. She went through the pile, one by one inspecting them all then took the one on top. All the while she saw us waiting. So, she finally gets out of the way and I grabbed the one on top and threw it in the cart (having had the opportunity to see them all as she went through them). DH, in a very loud voice so she could hear, says "No, put that back, you did it wrong. You are supposed to handle each and every package and take forever to pick one". I wanted to sink through the floor when the lady glared at us.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Well, both of ther local grocery stores have baggers that will assist you in taking your groceries to your car if you ask them to. How do I know? Because I have seen them do it. The closest one also has phone it home delivery service. They also don't have self check outs.

In fact the grocery stores that I shop at on occasion in the bigger city where I work also have baggers that will help you with taking your groceries to your car.

If you believe for one second that if less than 10% of the customers at a Walmart, or any other store for that matter, used the self check outs, that they wouldn't be gone or drastically reduced and replaced with live cashiers then you are delusional. In fact if all the people that hated those stupid things complained about them there would be more live cashiers because businesses would be afraid of lost revenue if people went elsewhere.

Frankly, as far as not putting the cart in a cart corral or taking it back to the store goes, seriously how dang lazy can you get? Another 20 or 30 feet of walking will kill a prepper? Geez...Just let me know where you are parked so I can push my cart into your way so you can't get out or you end up with multiple hundreds of dollars of damage. WOW! Some of you gripe all day about entitlements and yet believe you are above pushing a shopping cart to a corral. Freaking UNBELIEVABLE. You know what? Even the developmentally diasbled person that rounds those carts up knows you are too lazy to do the right thing.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

RebelDigger said:


> My pet peeve at the grocery store is DH. The last few years he has gotten so impatient. We were waiting for a lady to choose a package of bacon at the meat counter the other day. She went through the pile, one by one inspecting them all then took the one on top. All the while she saw us waiting. So, she finally gets out of the way and I grabbed the one on top and threw it in the cart (having had the opportunity to see them all as she went through them). DH, in a very loud voice so she could hear, says "No, put that back, you did it wrong. You are supposed to handle each and every package and take forever to pick one". I wanted to sink through the floor when the lady glared at us.


Ohhh...my...:teehee:


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Nope, won't use self-help checkout because it's putting someone out of a job. And it's all I can do not to go up to you folks that do use them and tell you "thanks for making sure they don't hire someone badly in need of a job." Of course I did get used to pumping my own gas, now didn't I? But then, I don't even know of a gas station that will still pump for you, do you? Maybe we should make sure to nip this self-checkout in the bud!!!


Yes, many, including the one a few hundred yards away at the corner of my road. But I go to the self-pump stations because I enjoy doing it myself. Similar to how you enjoy being smug and self-righteous.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I like using C\O lines ; they just opened a new Wal mart where I buy groceries , it is on the small side with no gas station , and a checker I visited with said they have been cutting hours because their sales have gone flat a couple of months after they opened . This new w.mt. doesn't have any c\o lines so I use their checkers . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> For those concerned about cashiers jobs, where were you when they did away with bag boys carrying your groceries to the car? Made a pretty crackerjack job for city kids I'm told.


Still got em here.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I tried the self checkout a couple of times and both times it was a humbling experience. Once I forgot we had picked up beer - duh! Don't remember what the other issue was, but we had to wait for assistance while the people behind us glared and split for other lanes like Moses parting the Red Sea. 

Really, though, in the grand scheme of things, it isn't anything to get your blood pressure up about. If your day is so closely scheduled that a few extra minutes at the checkout ruins the whole deal, it just might be time to re-think your time management. Oh, and Murphy's Law says if you get the slowest line, someone with a crying baby/toddler will always get in line behind you. 

I do get annoyed at the carts left everywhere, especially on a perfectly nice day. When it's real hot, real cold, snowing, raining, etc., it is more understandable to ditch the cart at the parking space. But people are just getting so lazy! At Save a Lot grocery stores, the carts are linked together and you have to put a quarter in a slot to unhook a cart. When you bring it back and link it back up, your quarter gets ejected and you get it back.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Our grocery store doesn't have self-check lines, but I always offer to let someone with just a few items go ahead of me and I also put the cart away. It just seemed like the thing to do. I'm really sorry you're having some bad days. It sure makes it hard to keep things in perspective, I know. Hope today was better.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Our Wal Mart has 4 "20 Items or Less" check outs with real people running them and 4 self check outs. I was there one Sunday after Church and it was BUSY. I grabbed my 3 newspapers and 3 deli sandwiches. I didn't even go more than 25 feet into the store! I went to the 20 Items Or Less lane only to realize after standing there for about 5 minutes that the guy ahead of me had a cart full of stuff! I could tell the check out lady was PO'ed, but she handled it really well. While she was checking him out she said to me, "Oh, you're back! It must be Sunday!"

I said, "Yep! You know me, I LOVE going through your line. You have the fasted 20 ITEMS OR LESS LANE!"

I think she hurt herself trying not to giggle. 

The guy barely registered it. 

When he left she said that he had 64 items. SIXTY FOUR. 

Now I can handle having 23 or even 25 items in the 20 Items or Less lane, but 64? That's too much! 



On the other hand, I use a ton of coupons and I try to be really good about telling people who come in right behind me that I'm using a lot of coupons and while I know they want this check out lady because she's awesome, it might save them time to go to another lane.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Funny you should mention that. I find it amusing that grocery stores have trained their customers to collect carts so they don't have to send a flunkey out to do it. If I'm not in a hurry, I may push my cart over to a corral, but most of the time I'll simply leave it anywhere that's safe (won't roll into another vehicle) and won't inconvenience anyone.
> 
> I agree with you on taking up a handicapped spot (that's rude) but see nothing wrong with (for instance) pushing one's cart up on an island, or leaving it in one of the empty spots when I'm parked out in the Back 40 (which is where I usually park). I never gave it a second thought until at Christmastime, another woman who was putting away her groceries made a big show of retrieving my abandoned cart and pushing it over to the cart corral, giving me the stink eye all the awhile!
> 
> Really, life's too short!


I'm thinking of the parking lots around here, and I can't think of anyplace to leave a cart that's safe (ie, won't be picked up by the wind and blown against a car) and not blocking a parking space or sidewalk, except for the cart corrals. Having been the recipient of cart-caused dents to my vehicle, I always return the cart to the corral. Those "flunkeys", who are often kids trying out a first job, still have to collect the carts from the cart corrals and bring them up to the store. No harm in making their job a little easier.
Have you every been to Aldis? They've effectively trained their customers to return carts by making you deposit $.25 to unlock the cart. You have to return the cart to get your money back.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

If there are cart corrals for carts, I return them to the appropriate spot. 

There are a few stores (farm supply, pet food, etc) that don't have cart corrals. After I'm done loading 40# bags of dog food into the back of my van (with my shoulder, I'm not supposed to lift more than 10#), the thought of dragging the cart through the entire parking lot back into the store is often more than I can handle. If I get a parking spot close enough, I'll do it....but if I'm in the back of the parking lot, I figure they're out of luck. No cart corrals, you must want me to just leave the cart wherever


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of stuff is bad. What makes me mad is when people don't know how to use the darn thangs.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm thinking of the parking lots around here, and I can't think of anyplace to leave a cart that's safe


I generally park in the back of the lot, because I seldom go to a store unless I'm buying large bags of pet food, and I like to be able to get them in the truck without having to worry about another car parking up close to me. The Wal-Mart I shop it (it's virtually the only store I go to, LOL) has islands across the back of the lot, and that's usually where I leave my carts. Pushing the front wheels slightly into a snow mound also works at this time of year. That cart isn't going anywhere! 



> Have you every been to Aldis? They've effectively trained their customers to return carts by making you deposit $.25 to unlock the cart. You have to return the cart to get your money back.


If I went to a store that made me pay for a cart, I'd limit my purchases to what I could comfortably carry and probably wouldn't go back.

Actually, I hate shopping, which is why my husband does it (except for buying food for the animals -- I wouldn't want him to try to manage those big sacks with his bad back). I can go weeks without going into a store other than to buy pet food!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> Now I can handle having 23 or even 25 items in the 20 Items or Less lane, but 64? That's too much!
> .


LOL I just dont get that at all, why are folks ok with breaking the rules a little bit?
Id be a pain as a cop writing citations at 1 MPH and littering for a single cigerrete butt.:grit: :flame:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nebula5 said:


> I'm thinking of the parking lots around here, and I can't think of anyplace to leave a cart that's safe (ie, won't be picked up by the wind and blown against a car) and not blocking a parking space or sidewalk, except for the cart corrals. Having been the recipient of cart-caused dents to my vehicle, I always return the cart to the corral.


Every store I shop at has a corral. I park as close to the corral as I can. Why?
So many people don't put their carts away....so around the cart corral is the LEAST likely place to find a wandering cart that will smash into my car! HA HA. Plus, I do put my cart away. Makes it easier on me!!



> Those "flunkeys", who are often kids trying out a first job, still have to collect the carts from the cart corrals and bring them up to the store. No harm in making their job a little easier.


It was a kazillion degrees below 0 the other day, and my oldest waited out in the car while I ran in. When I got back in the car she was just beside herself that "this poor boy is out collecting carts in this freezing weather, and people don't put them away, and his face is so red, and and and".
I told her (A) He has a job. No matter how much it may suck, it's an income. (B) Teaches him a valuable lesson. If you don't like working in horrid weather, get the grades, go to college, and make sure you don't have to work in the weather (C) Maybe he enjoys the peace and quite. Away from the noise inside and all the people. (D) Maybe he is part polar bear, and enjoys the cold. (E) Maybe there is supposed to be 3 kids getting carts and the other two slackers called off........

My point to my daughter? Relax. 
Yes, we put our cart away, but who knows if someone just had surgery, or has a birth defect, just had a baby, has a recent injury, is depressed, got a phone call and there is an emergency.....and they didn't put their cart up. At the end of the day, who cares. If it bothers me so much that there are loose carts, then *I* can put them up. Really.....there are greater things in the world to get totally bent out of shape about!!



> Have you every been to Aldis? They've effectively trained their customers to return carts by making you deposit $.25 to unlock the cart. You have to return the cart to get your money back.


I have. Aldis in my area is a filthy dirty store, with shoddy products. Shopped there a couple of times and said 'yeah, no thanks'. I understand the concept, and it works 99% of the time...they don't have the man power to go fetch carts, so it makes sense.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Its not always the way the the "NiceGuys" see it.
When I was a janitor people would come into the grocery store I worked in and tramp down the asile I was mopping till they got to me.
THEN they would apologize about making a mess.
Id always nicely assure them it was no problem.....then point out great deals on the asiles I had just done.....Gotta love them hours!
yep I liked to mop some of the guys liked the cart duty, one guy I knoew LOVED to stack veggies...LOL we all have our "thinking" spot.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

fantasymaker said:


> Still got em here.


 They got em here in all stores, just a few lanes where you can "bag your own, but baggers are still around, I have not yet been in a store that didn't have a Person put the food in a bag, they may no longer by your folks like there was once. But somebody is doing it.
I would say in the 2 stores I shop at it is half and half at one, half bag your own and the baggers at the others, plus a express lane.
The other store has ALL checkouts that have baggers in them,
And if I go to another large grocery store they also have ALL baggers.
And of course small stores have the checker put items in bags unless you have a lot then they call for help.
But I have never shopped that Nobody was there as bagging.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

When I go to the grocery store in town, I always park quite far away from the store. I am fit enough that I can walk that distance, and it allows those that are not disabled but have mobility problems to park closer. I also always park near a cart corral. It makes it simple to put the cart away and makes the parking lot safer. 

I hate shopping, but try and just get through it as simply and as quickly as I can. I think Amazon.com are talking about doing grocery shopping with free shipping for everyone soon. Might be worth thinking about, especially those that get bent out of shape and have high BP!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> For those concerned about cashiers jobs, where were you when they did away with bag boys carrying your groceries to the car? Made a pretty crackerjack job for city kids I'm told.


They were long gone by the time I got a car. I didn't own a car while I was in college, and then I joined the Navy, and didn't buy one until I got married - except at the Commissary where they were military dependents working for tips only.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Some of these responses are just hilarious.

I learned a long, long, LONG time ago how to turn off any 'checkout lane rage'. Seriously. Elderly people have to shop too. And I don't begrudge the housewife wanting to use a huge stack of coupons. If shopping is so stressful for some, maybe they should take a pill before they go. I have been known to move....even.....more........slowly......when..........someone..................................behind.............................................................................................me.......................................................................................................................starts.............................................................................................................................................................getting....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................huffy.

And I generally don't use the self-checkout lanes. I don't like the idea of having to pay retail for items, the price of which has overhead, etc. factored in, and then perform the service that checkers perform. Like someone else said, I'm not on their payroll. Besides, if you purchase something that is very light, and put it in the bag, the detector doesn't 'feel' it. Bought four packs of seeds at Home Depot last year--scanned them, put them in the bag which was sitting on the bagging stage---and it didn't detect them. Kept saying 'place your item in the bag'. Had to get the attendant to fix it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't begrudge coupons either...I wish I had the mental togetherness to clip them and use them. I know people can save a ton of money with them. What I find though is that I can still save more money by buying generic.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

FyredUp said:


> Frankly, as far as not putting the cart in a cart corral or taking it back to the store goes, seriously how dang lazy can you get? Another 20 or 30 feet of walking will kill a prepper? Geez...Just let me know where you are parked so I can push my cart into your way so you can't get out or you end up with multiple hundreds of dollars of damage. WOW! Some of you gripe all day about entitlements and yet believe you are above pushing a shopping cart to a corral. Freaking UNBELIEVABLE. You know what? Even the developmentally diasbled person that rounds those carts up knows you are too lazy to do the right thing.


I "did the right thing" for about 45 years, ever since I was a kid. Then I developed very bad arthritis in both knees. Since I drive an extended cab pickup, there's never an easy place to park close to the store. So I park 'way out there and after walking around the huge store and getting back out to the truck, I don't corral my cart if the corral is too far away. I put it so it doesn't roll and let it go at that (it doesn't get left willy-nilly). I could get a handicap parking permit, but I don't think I'm that bad yet and other people need those places more than me. I don't have heart failure or use a wheel chair, so I'm lucky. It just hurts like the devil some days, is all.

We're not all lazy.

Jennifer


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Corralling carts isn't the only job those people have. It is one in a list of many things to do. Leaving carts all over the place makes their jobs that much harder, leaving less time for them to do the rest of their duties. 

And it's not even about the sub zero or stifling hot weather they have to do it in. If they aren't able to keep the lot looking 'nice', or if other jobs get neglected because they have to spend too much time in the lot, they get disciplined. 

If you can't put the cart back due to infirmity, that's understandable. However, if you can, it is the considerate thing to do. Yeah, it's their job, but so is cleaning up bodily fluids for a nurse. That doesn't mean I'd purposefully vomit (or worse) in the middle of the hospital floor just because I can and figure it is okay because cleaning it up is their job.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I really avoid using the Uscan lanes. I will use it for one reason and one reason only and now you are going to Hate me.

Wed between 1 and 3pm. (slowest time here) Oh this is not going to go well but please think about my reason and need. Change. Yes, there is the coinstar that will keep 10% plus what ever coin that it miscounts (canadian I know that the machine is set to keep the coin but not count it--at least that was true in 2002 maybe it has changed)

I will go there and with a can of coins and it does take longer esp when I still owe and the machine is full and the person has to empty the machine. Thoses coins add up in the cups I put out in the bathroom and washing machine. I have had a cashier complain and suggest the use of the coinstar but no every few year I do this. It is still US money so remember I do go out of my way to avoid busy time.

I just noticed the tag line and I guess I have been keeping the change.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Many of the stores here are trying to go to the self checkouts as your only option. Sometimes the only cashier open is the 10 (or 20) items or less lane, which means I have to use the self checkout.
Dawn


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

FeralFemale said:


> Corralling carts isn't the only job those people have. It is one in a list of many things to do. Leaving carts all over the place makes their jobs that much harder, leaving less time for them to do the rest of their duties.
> 
> And it's not even about the sub zero or stifling hot weather they have to do it in. If they aren't able to keep the lot looking 'nice', or if other jobs get neglected because they have to spend too much time in the lot, they get disciplined.
> 
> .


So do you do the rest of those jobs for them too ? Or is this one job for you to do a directive from above?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is just plain common sense to put them back in the coral that is all. Why make the cart person ran all over? Geesh.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

halfpint said:


> Many of the stores here are trying to go to the self checkouts as your only option. Sometimes the only cashier open is the 10 (or 20) items or less lane, which means I have to use the self checkout.
> Dawn


Here's what I would do if I were in your shoes:

1) Find another store to shop in - one that has cashiers. If you must shop here, I'd go into the lane with the cashier whether its express or not. Apologize to the cashier when you get up to her and explain that you refuse to use the self-checkout and her lane seems to be the only one with a human working it.

2) Complain to the manager of this store, explain to him/her why they are losing your business.

3) Write a letter of complaint to the company headquarters, tell them why they are losing your business.

4) Tell the manager of your new store (the one WITH cashiers) why you have chosen to shop with them over their competition.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Every store I shop at has a corral. I park as close to the corral as I can. Why?
> So many people don't put their carts away....so around the cart corral is the LEAST likely place to find a wandering cart that will smash into my car! HA HA. Plus, I do put my cart away. Makes it easier on me!!
> 
> I like this- I actually often do the same.
> ...


Not much of an Aldis fan myself- just mentioning their social control technique.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Kasilof, I don't mind people paying with change either. I've had to do it myself out of necessity a few times in my life, and I don't really care how huffy the person or persons behind me gets as I count out $15.99 in loose change. Their hurry is not my emergency, or however the saying goes. And I've had folks in front of me pay with piles of pennies. I don't like the Coinstar machine either. I tried to use it once, and it jammed up. Seems it always has an 'out of order' sign on it. 

I guess I'm not fazed by much in the grocery stores.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

I wont use self checkout lanes they take JOBS!! from people!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The purpose of self checkout lanes is obviously to reduce costs for the store. It's kind of funny when people complain about prices in one breath and cost reducing methods in another.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

People are PASSIONATE about their grocery shopping experience. This thread has been 'on fire' since the OP......
This is so very interesting!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> People are PASSIONATE about their grocery shopping experience. This thread has been 'on fire' since the OP......
> This is so very interesting!!



I know! I did think it would just fade out; there are so many facets to be disliked and on which people disagree, though!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> Corralling carts isn't the only job those people have. It is one in a list of many things to do. Leaving carts all over the place makes their jobs that much harder, leaving less time for them to do the rest of their duties.


And what exactly did those people do before they had such a thing as cart corrals. I only remember them in the last 15 years or so.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> It is just plain common sense to put them back in the coral that is all. Why make the cart person ran all over? Geesh.


Why make ME the customer run all over to make their job easier? I don't see anyone coming into the hospital offering to run and get me a warm blanket for someone, or offering to clean up a bed full of poop, I don't see the patients families offering to clean the vomit off the floor or go get their relative a soda or something. 
Why not? It would make MY job easier. But they are there for a service, not to do my job for me. They pay for what they get.

I pay a TON for groceries, I am the reason they are in business. They are there to serve me and make me want to give them my money, and the more they get me to do of their jobs, the more money the store makes. Sorry but unless Im parked right next to it, Im not running all over to bring a cart back.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess some folks just enjoy being lazy, inconsiderate, and generally unhelpful. Very telling.

But some of us try to make everyday life just a *bit* better for those around us. Just because. It's something we kind of enjoy doing. Like a little random act of kindness. You know, just because we try to be a little more decent than the lazy, unhelpful folks....


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

When I lived in Eastern Europe the greatest thing I saw there were the carts that were chained together and you had to put a coin in to get a cart. The coin needed converted to around a U.S. dollar. My experience there just made it worse when I have to go to the store in the U.S. and see the lazy, inconsiderate, egotistical (I,m too good to return carts), people here. Maybe these people think because they spent a bunch of money at the store the store owes them to return the carts. They don't realize that the only ones that are hurt are the other shoppers, not the store. 

"O"


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Shygal said:


> And what exactly did those people do before they had such a thing as cart corrals. I only remember them in the last 15 years or so.


There used to be somebody to help you out to the car with your groceries. They would take the cart back inside with them. I only know of one grocery store that does this now, and some others have a "drive up".


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> I guess some folks just enjoy being lazy, inconsiderate, and generally unhelpful. Very telling.
> 
> But some of us try to make everyday life just a *bit* better for those around us. Just because. It's something we kind of enjoy doing. Like a little random act of kindness. You know, just because we try to be a little more decent than the lazy, unhelpful folks....


And I guess some folks just like being judgmental, rude and self righteous. Very telling.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> There used to be somebody to help you out to the car with your groceries. They would take the cart back inside with them. I only know of one grocery store that does this now, and some others have a "drive up".


I remember when I was a kid, my folks used to tip the young man that carried our groceries out to the car, and packed them gently into the trunk.
And you are right....they took the cart, right back into the store.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> There used to be somebody to help you out to the car with your groceries. They would take the cart back inside with them. I only know of one grocery store that does this now, and some others have a "drive up".


None of the stores before cart corrals had anyone to do this, in any store that I had ever been to.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> I guess some folks just enjoy being lazy, inconsiderate, and generally unhelpful. Very telling.
> 
> But some of us try to make everyday life just a *bit* better for those around us. Just because. It's something we kind of enjoy doing. Like a little random act of kindness. You know, just because we try to be a little more decent than the lazy, unhelpful folks....


 True and even if I am having trouble walking around because I have walked to long in the store, and my RA has me hurting Big Time. I STILL make it a point to put MY cart back in the corral.
I just wonder what in the world these same people would do (God forbid), IF they get disabled. Leave the Battery Powered combination cart and chair out in the parking lot some place. Wow.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

English Oliver said:


> When I lived in Eastern Europe the greatest thing I saw there were the carts that were chained together and you had to put a coin in to get a cart. The coin needed converted to around a U.S. dollar. My experience there just made it worse when I have to go to the store in the U.S. and see the lazy, inconsiderate, egotistical (I,m too good to return carts), people here. *Maybe these people think because they spent a bunch of money at the store the store owes them to return the carts.* They don't realize that the only ones that are hurt are the other shoppers, not the store.
> 
> "O"


Well I suppose you are on your way back there since it is so wonderful?
We have the chain and coin thing here to ..its already be discussed.
I find it funny that you think that not only should we steal half the bag boys job by pushing our own carts out( the part where they usually got tipped) that we should then go a head a steal a bit more?
And your wrong stores that allow this stuff do get hurt when they are sued for damages.



JuliaAnn said:


> I guess some folks just enjoy being lazy, inconsiderate, and generally unhelpful. Very telling.
> 
> But some of us try to make everyday life just a *bit* better for those around us. Just because. It's something we kind of enjoy doing. Like a little random act of kindness. You know, just because we try to be a little more decent than the lazy, unhelpful folks....


Wow once again some so stuck upon them selves they cant actually comprehend someone acting different as being from the goodness of their heart. REREAD the thread no one here said "I don't return the cart cause I am lazy"



Shygal said:


> I don't see anyone coming into the hospital offering to run and get me a warm blanket for someone, or offering to clean up a bed full of poop, I don't see the patients families offering to clean the vomit off the floor or go get their relative a soda or something.
> Why not? It would make MY job easier. But they are there for a service, not to do my job for me. They pay for what they get.


WOW is this really the way you see it?
I have NEVER been in a hospital where I didn't see people doing these things for their loved ones...maybe not all to make your job easier,but as expressions of love for their loved ones.




Shygal said:


> None of the stores before cart corrals had anyone to do this, in any store that I had ever been to.


I'm sorry you must be very young and deprived.




arabian knight said:


> True and even if I am having trouble walking around because I have walked to long in the store, and my RA has me hurting Big Time. I STILL make it a point to put MY cart back in the corral.
> I just wonder what in the world these same people would do (God forbid), IF they get disabled. Leave the Battery Powered combination cart and chair out in the parking lot some place. Wow.


Of course why not?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I sure am glad I live out in the boonies. I don't go to a big city (15,000) very often and now I know why. Out here we wave with our full hand and help our neighbor when ever possible. My market has one lane, we talk to the cashier and we round up. Thanks.


P.S. We don't have carts....James


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Shygal said:


> Why make ME the customer run all over to make their job easier? I don't see anyone coming into the hospital offering to run and get me a warm blanket for someone, or offering to clean up a bed full of poop, I don't see the patients families offering to clean the vomit off the floor or go get their relative a soda or something.
> Why not? It would make MY job easier. But they are there for a service, not to do my job for me. They pay for what they get.
> 
> I pay a TON for groceries, I am the reason they are in business. They are there to serve me and make me want to give them my money, and the more they get me to do of their jobs, the more money the store makes. Sorry but unless Im parked right next to it, Im not running all over to bring a cart back.


So....you have no problem behaving in a way that purposefully makes another person's job more difficult?

How would you feel if I was a patient in your hospital, fully in charge of all my faculties, and right in the middle of the floor stuck my finger down my throat and vomited then dropped trou and deficated and wiped my behind with your warm blankets and told you that it's your job to clean it up? That is essentially your attitude.

I put the cart in the corral, I wipe my muddy feet on the mat when I come in the store to help keep the floors clean, if I decide I don't want an item I take it back to where I got it instead of leaving it anywhere in the store, etc. Why? Because it is the considerate thing to do. Just because i am paying money for items for sale that I need does not give me carte blanche to do anything I want. There is such a thing as courtesy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe in New York, they didn't have "bag boys" before cart corrals, but every where I lived sure did. 

That New York experience must be somewhat different.

If I had family in your hospital, on your floor, on your wing, you'd see something different. We *DO* all those things you say no one does. Maybe it's just southern helpfulness and graciousness.

I always know where the linen room is, where to get the ice and refill the water. Nurse's jobs are bad enough, so I help when I can.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

jwal10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by arabian knight
> ...


 Well some on here sure would not a blink an eye to just leaving it where their car was, letting some other person to sit in it and drive it back in, very inconsiderate in my book.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya know, maybe I'm not as peeved as I thought I was over the whole "week's worth of groceries at the self checkout" thing after all! :shocked:


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Shygal said:


> And what exactly did those people do before they had such a thing as cart corrals. I only remember them in the last 15 years or so.


Showing my age here-- when I was a young child, the bagboy did help you load groceries in your car, and took the cart. Those who could tipped him.

Then some larger groceries started a conveyor belt system- your bags were put in large numbered plastic bins which were placed on the belt and ended up outside the store near a loading zone. You received numbered tags, drove your car to the loading zone, gave up your tags and your groceries were loaded into your car by an employee. Does anyone remember these?

Smaller stores had carts, but no corrals. My mother always had one of us kids return the cart to the store. That's probably why I always return carts to the corral.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Why make ME the customer run all over to make their job easier? I don't see anyone coming into the hospital offering to run and get me a warm blanket for someone, or offering to clean up a bed full of poop, I don't see the patients families offering to clean the vomit off the floor or go get their relative a soda or something.
> Why not? It would make MY job easier. But they are there for a service, not to do my job for me. They pay for what they get.
> 
> I pay a TON for groceries, I am the reason they are in business. They are there to serve me and make me want to give them my money, and the more they get me to do of their jobs, the more money the store makes. Sorry but unless Im parked right next to it, Im not running all over to bring a cart back.



Sounds like you failed manners and common courtesy 101


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

nebula5 said:


> *Smaller stores had carts, but no corrals.* My mother always had one of us kids return the cart to the store. That's probably why I always return carts to the corral.


 Well the small town 10 miles me a town of 1,000 just put in one Cart Coral a year ago. 
I guess they were sick and tired of running around waisting their valuable time collecting carts throughout their parking lot even though it was a very Small ONE. Like maybe at best holding 20 cars at a time with a few along side the store that park on the side of the street. So even small stores are now getting wise, and making it easier on their employees.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> So....you have no problem behaving in a way that purposefully makes another person's job more difficult?
> 
> How would you feel if I was a patient in your hospital, fully in charge of all my faculties, and right in the middle of the floor stuck my finger down my throat and vomited then dropped trou and deficated and wiped my behind with your warm blankets and told you that it's your job to clean it up? That is essentially your attitude.
> 
> I put the cart in the corral, I wipe my muddy feet on the mat when I come in the store to help keep the floors clean, if I decide I don't want an item I take it back to where I got it instead of leaving it anywhere in the store, etc. Why? Because it is the considerate thing to do. Just because i am paying money for items for sale that I need does not give me carte blanche to do anything I want. There is such a thing as courtesy.


thank you. I've been biting my tongue on the cart subject. this puts it very well. I will try and continue biting my tongue and not say what I really think of people that leave the carts all over the parking lot


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

FeralFemale said:


> So....you have no problem behaving in a way that purposefully makes another person's job more difficult?
> 
> How would you feel if I was a patient in your hospital, fully in charge of all my faculties, and right in the middle of the floor stuck my finger down my throat and vomited then dropped trou and deficated and wiped my behind with your warm blankets and told you that it's your job to clean it up? That is essentially your attitude..


 Wow you don't get it at ll do you? She doesn't go in and get 20 carts and drag them down the street. She very considerate does NOT do someone else job.It the loving ,caring thing to do NOT to put them out of work.




FeralFemale said:


> I put the cart in the corral, I wipe my muddy feet on the mat when I come in the store to help keep the floors clean, if I decide I don't want an item I take it back to where I got it instead of leaving it anywhere in the store, etc. Why? Because it is the considerate thing to do. Just because i am paying money for items for sale that I need does not give me carte blanche to do anything I want. *There is such a thing as courtesy*.


Yes and you are not displaying it. the considerate thing to do is to drop things you don't want off with the checker. and leave your cart in a safe convenient place. Better yet to ask to have them carried out.



arabian knight said:


> Well some on here sure would not a blink an eye to just leaving it where their car was, letting some other person to sit in it and drive it back in, very inconsiderate in my book.


 But not in others, Life isn't always about you my friend.
Actually I don't think Ive EVER seen one left out but it does seem like it would be much more handy for those that need them if there was a sorta reverse cart corral in the handicapped parking area.



mrpink said:


> thank you. I've been biting my tongue on the cart subject. this puts it very well. I will try and continue biting my tongue and not say what I really think of people that leave the carts all over the parking lot


That you love them because they have the strength of their convictions to continue their sharing loving acts as others around them cast stones?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Feral Female absolutely "got it.":goodjob: However, I think someone else is confused just a wee bit....or deep into sarcasm. I'm not sure.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

when I was 16 (more then 15 years ago) I worked at kroger one of my jobs was gathering carts. it was not my only job there and I would had stayed busy even without gathering carts. I didn't mind gathering the stray carts it gave me time outside and a break from my other duties. taking your carts to the designated spot doesn't cost any jobs nor is it doing the employee's job for them. it is a sign of disrespect to the other shoppers who now have to look for another spot to park or move your cart so they can park. it is a sign of disrespect for others because of the damage a run-away cart can do to vehicles. you should put carts in the designated spots because it is the right thing to do. my personal feelings are that people that leave the carts where ever they park are lazy, self absorbed, sorry individuals. I do make allowances to those that have mobility troubles. call me judgmental if you wish, we all want to look for an excuse when we know we are not doing as we should. have some respect for your fellow Americans and take the few minutes to put your cart in the designated area.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

chickenslayer said:


> Sounds like you failed manners and common courtesy 101


sounds like you have no idea what you are talking about and do not know me at all.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

fantasymaker said:


> I'm sorry you must be very young and deprived.


ound: :hysterical:

Deprived of what? :rotfl:

Another one that does not know me. And there has not been anyone that brings your cart and groceries to the car, since about 1965 in ANY place I lived. There have not been cart corrals in parking lots before maybe 1990 or so in any place I have lived.

If that is the only thing that I was deprived of, Im a very lucky person. yeesh


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> How would you feel if I was a patient in your hospital, fully in charge of all my faculties, and right in the middle of the floor stuck my finger down my throat and vomited then dropped trou and deficated and wiped my behind with your warm blankets and told you that it's your job to clean it up? That is essentially your attitude.


I'd clean it up, because IT IS my job.



> I put the cart in the corral, I wipe my muddy feet on the mat when I come in the store to help keep the floors clean, if I decide I don't want an item I take it back to where I got it instead of leaving it anywhere in the store, etc. Why? Because it is the considerate thing to do. Just because i am paying money for items for sale that I need does not give me carte blanche to do anything I want. There is such a thing as courtesy.


They have you trained well don't they.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds like you could use some training yourself---in simple decency and basic regard for others and their property.

Part of your sig line......."Be loving, show compassion."

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeah..............................


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I will really put my neck on the chopping block. Sometimes I will grab a cart on my way into the store. Like one of the ones that was left in between parking places waiting for a gust of wind or a toddler to move it and scrape somebody's car. Or the one the older lady I parked near just finished unloading. In the big picture, the less labor the store has to spend to chase carts, mop the floors, put merchandise abandoned on one side of the store back to the other side where it goes, etc., just makes it that much later they will have to raise prices. And frees up labor to help me find something or keep on top of expiration dates. I want to spend the least money possible at the store AND have the most pleasant experience possible. I think being a courteous customer helps with both of those.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

> And there has not been anyone that brings your cart and groceries to the car, since about 1965 in ANY place I lived. There have not been cart corrals in parking lots before maybe 1990 or so in any place I have lived.


I just have to respond to this one.... We have always had the store offer to "help you to your car with this" since 1987, at least. When I had 3 small children and a cart full of groceries, most stores would offer to help - (or when it was just 2 and I was pregnant, I would gratefully accept)> When they brought the groceries to the car and put them in the way I politely asked, they cheerfully wheeled the cart away.

And this was in California!

After we moved to Idaho we received the same courtesy (we even had a store with the conveyor belt and you picked up your groceries when you drove through - now that took a little adjusting to.  )

And just last month, when I was done shopping at Fred Meyer, the bag boy offered to take my groceries out for me. So it is still done/offered etc. And yep, I take my cart back to the cart corral the rest of the time. 

I have a much better time when I help my fellow man cheerfully - and I hope that it makes their day better too.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

JuliaAnn said:


> Sounds like you could use some training yourself---in simple decency and basic regard for others and their property.
> 
> Part of your sig line......."Be loving, show compassion."
> 
> Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeah..............................


And it sounds to me like you could use a little less of the judgemental self righteousness. 

You don't know me, you do not know what I do. But you are willing to throw stones on the basis of one thing.
Im sure there are things that YOU do that annoy or inconvenience other people. I sincerely doubt that you are perfect.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

The bag boys and conveyor belts have not been seen here since 1965 around here. While they may have them in other places, they do not and have not, here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Shygal, if you come on here and post your attitude and hostility, you will get responses that show dismay. Normal human behavior.

Just so you'll know, the stores where I shop in southern Missouri just stopped carrying out groceries for you last summer.

Here in South Texas, they still ask if you want assistance and provide a carry out person if you request it.

I wish for you a day filled with joy, humor, and compassion.

Huggs,
Alice


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

beccachow said:


> Ya know, maybe I'm not as peeved as I thought I was over the whole "week's worth of groceries at the self checkout" thing after all! :shocked:




Drama Drama Drama.
Opinions and preferences are like elbows. We all have them. 
(Like how I cleaned that up and TOTALLY made it G rated?)

Beccachow, I bet you NEVER thought this thread would go this long, this passionate, and this direction!!!!

There's a comedian who's skit is "Here's Your Sign". (He's talking about 'stupid' people, doing stupid things, and then handing them their sign that says they are stupid). 

I like "signs". People who fly certain flags......thanks for the sign.
People who have certain tattoos...thanks for the sign.
People who open their mouths, and say certain things.......THANKS for the sign.

It's true, it takes all kinds to make the world go round.........I am thankful for signs!!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

All of the stores here have both limit and no-limit self-checkouts. I use the no-limit whenever possible because the way cashiers pack groceries makes me want to pound my head against a brick wall in frustration. It really doesn't seem that hard to me, but apparently it is. 

What drives me crazy is people who use self checkouts who are slower than molasses running up hill in January. Seriously, if it takes you an average of 7 swipes to ring up each package maybe the self-checkout isn't for you. I'm not running a race, I don't need to get through the checkout in "record time" but I don't have unlimited time either. I cannot even count how many people I've given "scanner lessons" after finally getting tired of waiting behind them. And then they're all OOOOHHHHH, that's how you do it! I mean, if what you're doing isn't working wouldn't you try a different way? No they just keep at it the exact same way until someone steps in and shows them what they're doing wrong. I will never understand why so many people have ZERO problem solving skills.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting opinions on the carts. I put mine in the cart corral for the most part but there were plenty of times in the dead of winter when my girls were just little where I did not and I didn't feel a bit bad about it. I'm not dragging a baby halfway across a parking lot in below zero conditions to put a cart away and I'm certainly not leaving them unattended in the car for some creeper to snatch while I take care of it without them so... if it was nasty and the kids were with me the cart went in the nearest safe spot. Lots of times I would try to park near a corral so it was there, but those spots aren't always available. *shrug* 

I will say the times when someone would be walking by as I was loading the trunk, would see the littles and the cart and stop to see if they could take it for me were MUCH appreciated. I try to do the same when the situation arises for me.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

fantasymaker said:


> Well I suppose you are on your way back there since it is so wonderful?


 No, I choose to stay here and try to educate people to better ways. Kind of like a missionary that goes to the jungles of Africa to bring the natives out of the stone age.


> We have the chain and coin thing here to ..its already be discussed.


 The discussion talked about an occasional store that have a chain and coin method, in Europe every store uses this method.


> I find it funny that you think that not only should we steal half the bag boys job by pushing our own carts out( the part where they usually got tipped) that we should then go a head a steal a bit more?


 I have never used a bag boy to take my purchases to my car and I never thought that my doing so or returning a cart was depriving someone of a job. I just had parents that raised me to respect others.


> And your wrong stores that allow this stuff do get hurt when they are sued for damages.


 You have any cites where the store was sued because of cart damage to someones car or a senior citizen that had to park way out in the outback because all the parking places close to the store were jammed full of carelessly left carts.


> no one here said "I don't return the cart cause I am lazy"


 That is the most logical conclusion that comes to the mind of a considerate person, can you give a different reason?

"O"


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I love living in the south - still have bag boys who bag my groceries and take them out to the car (and yes, I will tip!!). If I happen to go to a store that doesn't offer that service, I always put my cart in the cart corral..I've had my car dinged before by a runaway cart..not pleasant when the deductible has to come out of my pocket. Besides I think it is just good manners and common courtesy to put the cart in the corral so it doesn't "run away" or block someone from parking. 

As far as the hospital thing goes..well known thing in our family that if a loved one goes to the hospital, the family divides up "sittin time" and fetches blankets, drinks, keeps the room neat, etc. Only thing a nurse has to do is do the job of nursing..i.e. whatever MEDICAL tasks that are required.

We do the "caretaking" tasks which overall, keeps the patient happier, the nurses happier and the family from worrying their selves to death. Maybe that is a southern thing too, but the nurses have always thanked us for doing the small things so they could do the big things.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

English Oliver said:


> No, I choose to stay here and try to educate people to better ways. Kind of like a missionary that goes to the jungles of Africa to bring the natives out of the stone age."


Its a shame that you don't seem to KNOW better ways...like some that went to Africa.


English Oliver said:


> The discussion talked about an occasional store that have a chain and coin method, in Europe every store uses this method."


 You are quibbling over details...and you forgot to include that word of important detail, "ALL"


English Oliver said:


> I have never used a bag boy to take my purchases to my car and I never thought that my doing so or returning a cart was depriving someone of a job. I just had parents that raised me to respect others"


.
No you didn't, they taught you disrespect and meanness.


English Oliver said:


> You have any cites where the store was sued because of cart damage to someones car or a senior citizen that had to park way out in the outback because all the parking places close to the store were jammed full of carelessly left carts."


Nope not my job either you might want to hire a investigator to look it up if you are to lazy too.


English Oliver said:


> That is the most logical conclusion that comes to the mind of a considerate person, can you give a different reason?
> 
> "O"


LOL Sure I can there have been people in this thread trying to do just that but apparently your mind is closed to their ideas.

Ive tried to make this point before:bdh: I really don't believe that many of those that are doing those things do it out of meanness ,Just as many of the ones doing things my way are not mean or evil either ,both groups have looked at it from their background and viewpoint and with good hearts are doing what they think is good and right.

But I think I'm righter LOL!:hobbyhors


Shygal said:


> ound: :hysterical:
> 
> Deprived of what? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


LOL you were talking about stores that carried your purchases out for you...so that's what I was talking about. Yes Id agree you ARE a very lucky person.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Shygal, if you come on here and post your attitude and hostility, you will get responses that show dismay.


Im not being hostile at all :shrug: , and if having an opinion that differs from others means I have an attitude, then so be it.

How many of you take your dirty dishes to the kitchen when you go out to a restaurant to eat?

Do you clean the movie theater after you go to a movie? How about scrubbing the toilet in a public bathroom after you go?

Im sorry if some of you don't like my view on it, but this is a service I pay for when I spend megabucks in a grocery store. Like Willow, I secure the cart so it does not roll and is not in a parking space, but I do not go all over the parking lot hunting a corral for it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> As far as the hospital thing goes..well known thing in our family that if a loved one goes to the hospital, the family divides up "sittin time" and fetches blankets, drinks, keeps the room neat, etc. Only thing a nurse has to do is do the job of nursing..i.e. whatever MEDICAL tasks that are required.
> 
> We do the "caretaking" tasks which overall, keeps the patient happier, the nurses happier and the family from worrying their selves to death. Maybe that is a southern thing too, but the nurses have always thanked us for doing the small things so they could do the big things.


Its a rare rare thing to find a family here that will do that. Ive had family members call me into the room to fluff the patient's pillow. There have been one or two perhaps in 6 months that will do those care things for their loved ones, but mostly they leave everything to us


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

nebula5 said:


> Have you every been to Aldis? They've effectively trained their customers to return carts by making you deposit $.25 to unlock the cart. You have to return the cart to get your money back.


In Vancouver it's $1 (a loonie) - all the grocery stores and supermarkets are set up that way. Put your money in to get the cart, put the cart back to get your dollar back. It's been that way here for years. Plus the carts all have wheel-locks on them so they can't be removed from the parking lot.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I go to a fast food restaurant that provides a place to put the trash and trays, I always clear my table AND wipe it with a napkin.

We have a small-town local theater, and yes, I help clean up after the movie. When I used to take my high school students on a field trip for a special film (Pay It Forward and Radio come to mind), they cleaned the theater before we left.

I have cleaned the seating surface of more than a few public toilets *before* using them. AND, I'll flush someone else's leftovers. 

I think you may have inadvertently hit the nail with the hammer in your post when you said....

"It's rare to find a family HERE that will do that." Like the real estate folks say, "Location, location, location." 

I love the South.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If I go to a fast food restaurant that provides a place to put the trash and trays, I always clear my table AND wipe it with a napkin.
> 
> We have a small-town local theater, and yes, I help clean up after the movie. When I used to take my high school students on a field trip for a special film (Pay It Forward and Radio come to mind), they cleaned the theater before we left.
> 
> ...


 I do things like that also.
And for some to say it isn't heir "job" to do so is just a cop out.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

> Why make ME the customer run all over to make their job easier? I don't see anyone coming into the hospital offering to run and get me a warm blanket for someone, or offering to clean up a bed full of poop, I don't see the patients families offering to clean the vomit off the floor or go get their relative a soda or something.
> Why not? It would make MY job easier. But they are there for a service, not to do my job for me. They pay for what they get.


That really depends. Yes there are things that are your job but I get the impression perhaps many treat you like a slave as well? However not everyone has that attitude. I for one appreciate people who are technically "there to serve" me and do not wish to inconvenience them with petty things I can do myself. For that matter when I was hospitalized, I liked my nurses and knew they were understaffed, and so did not trouble them with certain things - when techically I could bother them, but I wanted to be considerate and appreciative of those who "serve" you. 



> I pay a TON for groceries, I am the reason they are in business. They are there to serve me


I'm reminded of the boss that yells at the employee who goes home and kicks the dog...

Taking the cart to the corral is expected around here. By everyone. Not just by the grocery stores who have signs at the corrals asking people to please return the carts to them "in case of high winds". I can't even imagine if everyone around here started developing the attitude that they are entitled to leave carts around except if you are handicapped or have small children. I understand you make a business point about the right to be served, but the action itself STILL comes across as laziness.



> If I go to a fast food restaurant that provides a place to put the trash and trays, I always clear my table AND wipe it with a napkin.


Alice, I do the same things myself. And at regular restaurants I pile the dishes together and place it within easy reach to make it more convenient for the waitstaff. At movies I do NOT leave my junk behind but carry it to the trash. 



> I think you may have inadvertently hit the nail with the hammer in your post when you said....
> 
> "It's rare to find a family HERE that will do that." Like the real estate folks say, "Location, location, location."
> 
> I love the South.


LOL, Alice I felt moved to post before I saw your shots at NY, and well, look where I was born and bred! And there is NO where I can think of where groceries and supplies are not automatically bagged by the checker. Shygal's attitude is NOT the norm where I live. In fact I had an out of state visitor who decided to just leave out a cart. I quickly informed him that this is NOT how we act here and then proceeded to berate him good-naturedly on the error of his rude ways! He felt pretty foolish right away but we still joke about. He figured out right quick that yeah leaving a cart out in the way really is pretty selfish even if it IS someone's job to clean up after rude people! And there are rude people everywhere - EVEN here in New York, LOL! 

The cart chaser could be my neighbor for all I know. I will not indebt him to "servitude" just because I can.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If I go to a fast food restaurant that provides a place to put the trash and trays, I always clear my table AND wipe it with a napkin.
> 
> We have a small-town local theater, and yes, I help clean up after the movie. When I used to take my high school students on a field trip for a special film (Pay It Forward and Radio come to mind), they cleaned the theater before we left.
> 
> ...


Im not talking a fast food restaurant, everyone brings their trash and throws it away, I mean a waiter/waitress type restaurant.

Ive cleaned before using them too, Im talking about getting a toilet brush and disinfectant and cleaning them AFTER you use it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

SunsetSonata said:


> LOL, Alice I felt moved to post before I saw your shots at NY, and well, look where I was born and bred! And there is NO where I can think of where groceries and supplies are not automatically bagged by the checker. Shygal's attitude is NOT the norm where I live. In fact I had an out of state visitor who decided to just leave out a cart. I quickly informed him that this is NOT how we act here and then proceeded to berate him good-naturedly on the error of his rude ways! He felt pretty foolish right away but we still joke about. He figured out right quick that yeah leaving a cart out in the way really is pretty selfish even if it IS someone's job to clean up after rude people! And there are rude people everywhere - EVEN here in New York, LOL!
> 
> The cart chaser could be my neighbor for all I know. I will not indebt him to "servitude" just because I can.


No one is talking about bagging groceries. Its them bringing them to the car that no one does.
And I do not leave carts in the way. If you take a job that has distasteful things to do as part of that job....then you do them. Its not servitude to do your job


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I felt kind of bad about the gentle bash at New York because, as a reward to myself after my first year of teaching, I took a week long trip to New York City to visit museums and the Statue of Liberty and Broadway plays. I had an absolutely FANTASTIC time, and everyone I ran into was friendly. Got cabs when I needed them, except when we were on the way to Broadway to see Phantom of the Opera, and it was raining. We took the subway in our evening clothes (including diamond earrings) and had no trouble whatsoever.

Ah, well. So, it's most likely not a New York attitude or big city sensory overload that makes folks treat ShyGirl badly on her job. Some folks are just the way they are. Takes all kinds to make the world go around.

I do still like the South better because it's WARM here.:banana02:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Im not talking a fast food restaurant, everyone brings their trash and throws it away, I mean a waiter/waitress type restaurant.
> 
> Ive cleaned before using them too, Im talking about getting a toilet brush and disinfectant and cleaning them AFTER you use it.


 Wow if you are trying in some way to connect this to Putting Carts Away in a corral, or going through a isle at a store to bag your own, that is so Apples and Oranges and is a cop out to the first degree, if that is what you are trying to prove.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................The folks who care about the country as a whole will push someone elses cart into the collection isle , outside ! I feel this way about half the time I go to wally world , IF there are several carts in the line which have not been shoved together , I'll just use mine too cram them all together . Not a big deal really , Now , I don't walk around the parking lot collecting loose carts and then transfer them into the collection isles as I'm not that motivated . , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

fordy said:


> .................The folks who care about the country as a whole will push someone elses cart into the collection isle , outside ! I feel this way about half the time I go to wally world , IF there are several carts in the line which have not been shoved together , I'll just use mine too cram them all together . Not a big deal really , Now , I don't walk around the parking lot collecting loose carts and then transfer them into the collection isles as I'm not that motivated . , fordy


 True I will sometimes do the same thing.
What does it take 2 more seconds to push a few together if they are just loose and not pushed in but are pretty much back to back Yes I will use my cart and push them together into the corral.
What does it take 2 seconds more? 2 seconds out of a persons life, no big deal, and making somebody else's life just a wee bit easier. That may keep prices from going up in the store, either very small, or not at all for a spell. 2 Seconds is not going to hurt anyone in the game of life, but just might help a tiny bit in someone else's.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

What if everybody did it? What if everyone did the same thing, whether returned the carts or didn't return them, do you realize the difference it would make between the two? Think about at a Wal-Mart where 2000 people in a single day all left their carts willy nilly wherever they wanted to leave them.

"O"


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> True I will sometimes do the same thing.
> What does it take 2 more seconds to push a few together if they are just loose and not pushed in but are pretty much back to back Yes I will use my cart and push them together into the corral.
> What does it take 2 seconds more? 2 seconds out of a persons life, no big deal, and making somebody else's life just a wee bit easier. That may keep prices from going up in the store, either very small, or not at all for a spell. 2 Seconds is not going to hurt anyone in the game of life, but just might help a tiny bit in someone else's.


This reminded me of a conversation I had with a engineer at an auto factory. We were discussing the cost of a nut and he showed me two nuts and said this one cost .04 cents and this one costs .09 cents, now the .05 cents difference isn't a big deal in the cost of a $20,000 car, but when you realize that there are four of these nuts per car and we will build 400,000 of these cars you are talking about a considerable sum.

"O"


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

English Oliver said:


> What if everybody did it? What if everyone did the same thing, whether returned the carts or didn't return them, do you realize the difference it would make between the two? Think about at a Wal-Mart where 2000 people in a single day all left their carts willy nilly wherever they wanted to leave them.
> 
> "O"


................IF , the customer gets ....'TOO' helpful , the cart gatherers would probably loose their jobs ! I don't think anyone wants that end result , either . , fordy


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

(beccachow fearfully peeks around the corner) The grocery cart gatherer guys probably have that as part of a job description of a bigger job, like they are stockboys or cleanup guys or whatever, I think. I don't think "cart gatherer" is a job in itself, just a part of a bigger description. (beccachow slowly and cautiously returns to the sidelines).


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

My goodness. Wow. Some of you folks desparately need spring to come...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We've hit the point where the thread is looping and repeating previous points.

I tried to help with some thread drift, but it might not be a powerful enough conjure.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

On the bright side, I went into the store a day ago and noticed a person in the self check lane with a cart full of food, and I just smiled to myself!! Then I noticed the cart corral and laughed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Makes me want to go to the Wal-Mart parking lot to get my exercise pushing carts.:dance:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I've been thinking about this thread since I started reading it yesterday.

Beccachow, perhaps the universe is sending you a message to only shop for full carts of groceries :shrug:

After all, we should be prepped such that we don't need to run to the store often, right? :lookout:


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

I guess I find it astounding that on a site that expouses Christian values that the simple phrase "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" escapes so many of you.

Why purposely make it harder for someone else to accomplish their tasks at work? I would no more leave a cart out in the middle of the parking lot than I would purposely vomit or defecate in my hospital bed. To me it is simple courtesy to take the cart to the cart corral, or if closer back into the store. I have infact taken carts I have found while on my way into the store to a cart corral or even into the store. I took the overflow of carts the other day while the stockboy struggled with the rest of them. I guess I have been fortunate enough to have had people help me so these simple tasks are no burden for me and I guess I see it as a way of paying it forward.

To each his or her own I suppose, but karma usually pays back in life exactly what you put in.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> I've been thinking about this thread since I started reading it yesterday.
> 
> Beccachow, perhaps the universe is sending you a message to only shop for full carts of groceries :shrug:
> 
> After all, we should be prepped such that we don't need to run to the store often, right? :lookout:



:kiss: You gotta point there!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, and here is someone with a little too much time on their hands...imagine how sad it would be to be the cart corral person who had to undo THIS!!!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh my, that's hilarious!

I don't use self checkout much, only if the lines are very long for regular. Self checkout is a way to both speed up customer sales, and cut down on labor. I don't agree with it. In fact, I generally shop at the one store where there is always someone available to help you load your groceries too. Usually, these are teens on their first job, or Downs Syndrome adults who have been there for years. They all refuse a tip although I would sure like too occasionally. I make of point of thanking them sincerely since they are no doubt treated like trash by many rude people. In that parking lot, there are no errant carts to contend with. At the other store....well, it was really windy here a week or two back...I saw no less than FIVE carts zipping across the lot, several of which smacked into parked vehicles.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

beccachow said:


> On the bright side, I went into the store a day ago and noticed a person in the self check lane with a cart full of food, and I just smiled to myself!! Then I noticed the cart corral and laughed.


You are awesome!!:rock:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I plead total ignorance in knowing how to use those "self check outs".
There fore --if forced to use one- I ALLWAYS end up with a real person doing the check out . . . . .Seems that is about the same as having a real "cashier person" .. . . . . . . . .


And I let them know what I think of their "self" check outs.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got back from the grocery. With a full cart I went to the self check.....
The lady in front of me struggled. Couldn't do the produce, couldn't figure out how to put the item on the belt after she rang it.....
I patiently waited.
Lots of folks behind me moved.
She apologized profusely. 
I just smiled and told it "no problem, I am in no rush". You could see the relief in her face. 
I didn't start my order until she was done, packed and on her way out. She smiled and wished me a nice day.

I just *grinned* my butt off because all I could think of was this thread!!!

(PS: I put my cart away too.)


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I know, Laura...I can't be revved up by it anymore, because of this thread!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Its a rare rare thing to find a family here that will do that. Ive had family members call me into the room to fluff the patient's pillow. There have been one or two perhaps in 6 months that will do those care things for their loved ones, but mostly they leave everything to us



LOL How would you know? If someone goes and gets their Loved one a drink , napkin or tissue *YOU NEVER HEAR ABOUT IT* its only the ones that DONT that you are aware of.




FyredUp said:


> I guess I find it astounding that on a site that expouses Christian values that the simple phrase "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" escapes so many of you..


 LOL thats sorta what Ive been saying .be loving and caring to the people that you deal with DONT TAKE THEIR JOBS!
Isnt it funny how people both with the same thing in their hearts "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" go is such different directions?



FyredUp said:


> Why purposely make it harder for someone else to accomplish their tasks at work? .


Unless you are dragging carts out of the store and strewing them around the lot your not making their job harder you simply are part of their job.
FyredUp are you a Fireman? How would you feel if some local volunteer firedepartment came to your city government and said "We know times are tight so just call us when you have a fire. Now you can fire your Firemen."

*MEA CULPA*
Ok folks I have a confession to make Ive been sorta focussing on the not taking the carts back thing. Sometimes I DO use the coral,IF the place has one and another safe place isnt handy. I agree it would be rude to bang it into someones car or take up a parking space,.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Where I live there are no "express" checkouts at any store- you pick your line and take your chances.

I must say something about the remark about the old person paying in cash. Impatient, self-centered young people have attendancy to turn into impatient, self-centered old people. Age does not confer sainthood. Older people do tend to forget that the world does not move at retired speed just because they can.
I've tried to keep in mind, now that I have retired, that there was a time when I was rushing to work or trying to get something done on my lunch half-hour. I try to pull over if someone is in a hurry to get by on the road, I offer to let someone go in front of me if they are acting anxious and they only have a few items. I try to have my card, checkbook or wallet ready to go when it's my turn. 
I also have mumbled to myself about how much more over the speed limit does that jerk behind me wants me to go or about the person who just about runs me over to be first to the just-opened check out. And I have, on occasion, fumbled at a different card reader- not because I'm older but there are twenty different kinds that want twenty different things done. 
And it might take a bit longer for me to sort through something new and different because I have so many, many years of learned behaviors to sort through. Like the time I tossed my shopping bag onto the conveyor belt at the self-check out and found all the previous scannings cancelled and the thing stopped. I didn't know the things weighed each item and my canvas bag was too much weight.
Geesh.............


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, what a thread! I never use the self check out, I'm too stupid and always muck it up. Besides I have my favorite checker at "my" grocery store(which doesn't have self check out), PEGGY(see I know her name), who we have fun making jokes and making small talk. I don't care how long the line is for her lane, I go to her. If she's not around there's a few other checkers I like too . POint being, I'm just a person who likes to connect, even at the grocery store, and I prefer a human checker.

I also put my cart away and whatever other cart is close into the corral and smush them. No matter how you look at it, gathering carts and getting them back into the store is a hard job. Not to mention people look down on you because "that's all you can do".


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> For those concerned about cashiers jobs, where were you when they did away with bag boys carrying your groceries to the car? Made a pretty crackerjack job for city kids I'm told.


Our local store still has bag boys who carry groceries to the car. We are still new to the area and I think they think we're a bit odd because we always decline the help. I have a lot of kids, we can manage... plus I really don't know what the etiquette is... do I tip the bag boy? I almost never have cash on me... would they get offended if I accept the help and don't tip? ETA: And would they get offended if I offered to tip them? What is the proper thing to do?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I went to the store today, both to Wally world and Hy Vee grocery store. At Wally, the first available parking space had a snowbank taking up the front edge of it, and - you guessed it - a shopping cart precariously perched on top of the snowbank. It would have taken less energy to walk it to the nearby cart corral than to push it up the snowbank, for Pete's sake. People are funny creatures........


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

fantasymaker said:


> LOL How would you know? If someone goes and gets their Loved one a drink , napkin or tissue *YOU NEVER HEAR ABOUT IT* its only the ones that DONT that you are aware of.


Um......because I pay attention at work and know whose rooms have family IN THEM for one thing?  And know what happens with my patients, and at work around me?

Don't you know what goes on around you at work?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> I went to the store today, both to Wally world and Hy Vee grocery store. At Wally, the first available parking space had a snowbank taking up the front edge of it, and - you guessed it - a shopping cart precariously perched on top of the snowbank. It would have taken less energy to walk it to the nearby cart corral than to push it up the snowbank, for Pete's sake. People are funny creatures........


Perhaps the plow pushed it there? :shrug:


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

It's still for the most part a free country and I guess if you desire to leave your cart out in the lot instead of walking a few extra feet to put it in the cart corral that is still legal. I prefer to put them in the corral, or back in the store, but then again I wouldn't dream of not putting something back where it belongs on the shelf, or in the cooler, or freezer if I changed my mind about it. 

I find it amusing that some complain about the selfishness, or demands, of those they serve in their jobs and yet justify over and over not doing the simple task of returning a shopping cart to a cart corral. My bet is those same people would scream their heads off if they came out of the store and found a cart bashed into the side of their car doing a few hundred dollars in damage...


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

fantasymaker said:


> LOL thats sorta what Ive been saying .be loving and caring to the people that you deal with DONT TAKE THEIR JOBS!
> Isnt it funny how people both with the same thing in their hearts "Do unto others as you would have others do unto you" go is such different directions?
> 
> 
> ...


Every one have a nice day, and I hope no one does anything to make your job harder than it has to be in the coming week.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I went to Costco yesterday, and it was REALLY busy. Took a bit longer than usual to get through the store because it was bumper to bumper carts in a couple places. Didn't bother me as I had just gotten off work and was enjoying a gentle stroll as I looked at what was on sale.
The cashier was obviously exhausted when I got to the check out line. 

I had intentionally parked a little farther away than necessary so I could get a nice walk in, and when I finished unloading my groceries, I walked the cart back to the cart corral with a grin as I couldn't help but think of this thread.

I hate being in a hurry. I like being surrounded by hurrying people even less.
I find that if I shop at odd hours I can have our local grocery store practically to myself, so that's normally what I do


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

farmergirl said:


> I hate being in a hurry. I like being surrounded by hurrying people even less.
> I find that if I shop at odd hours I can have our local grocery store practically to myself, so that's normally what I do


You sound like my oldest daughter!!
She SWEARS she is a 'misplaced southerner'.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

beccachow said:


> I know, Laura...I can't be revved up by it anymore, because of this thread!


YOU have rock star status. This thread is SEVEN pages long!!

It's interesting to me, something so 'simple' (or it appears to be simple on the surface) is truly not. I didn't realize that so many people felt similar to the way I feel about 'check lanes and carts'. I always felt a bit odd that I would actually give my grocery shopping experience more than a seconds thought.....

I am not alone!! WHOOO HOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We all certainly explored it in depth, didn't we?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Could it be that it a universal experience?


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

wellll there is a limit at the ones i seen. if you have 2 items use the customer service if no line .
or you can deal with it and wait calmly with the rest of the known world knowing that the person(s) ahead of you is no more or less important than you.. in other words check your ego. i am sure you have annoyed people in the grocer too


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "the person(s) ahead of you is no more or less important than you.. in other words check your ego."

IN A NUTSHELL!! Thank you!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

When I got to the front of the line, there was a very short naked woman there.

She said, "My! Aren't you a big boy!"

That's when I realized that I had gotten into the elf-service line by mistake.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Its a rare rare thing to find a family here that will do that. Ive had family members call me into the room to fluff the patient's pillow. There have been one or two perhaps in 6 months that will do those care things for their loved ones, but mostly they leave everything to us



I think it gives the family the feeling that they are "doing something" for their loved one, who ever that loved one might be. I've sat up with my granny, my dad, cousins and aunts and fetched stuff, read to them, got blankets, etc. Tidied the room up when it needed it. Those things are what we (my generation) were taught by my mom's generation. 

Sitting up with dead is another thing we do in our family..not exactly a wake, but someone from the family always stays at the funeral home till the funeral. We split that time up too, just in case someone comes in late or extra early and wants to "visit" and pay their respects.

Pretty sure that sort of thing will go the way of the dinosaurs when my generation dies off. My kids will visit the hospital and will stay if one of their children is admitted or if a very close relative is there..but they won't stay if it's great aunt so and so no matter that they are blood kin. So I see that falling by the wayside over the next couple of generations.

Wonder if folks do that sort of stuff in any other area of the country? I see it a pretty good bit down here in the deep south but haven't experienced it anywhere else because I haven't lived or had relatives anywhere else that needed seeing at the hospital. My dad's folks live in upstate NY but they have pretty much passed away now..we learn of hospital stays when it's close to the end of their time. Usually by the time we could get there, they have passed on.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> Our local store still has bag boys who carry groceries to the car. We are still new to the area and I think they think we're a bit odd because we always decline the help. I have a lot of kids, we can manage... plus I really don't know what the etiquette is... do I tip the bag boy? I almost never have cash on me... would they get offended if I accept the help and don't tip? ETA: And would they get offended if I offered to tip them? What is the proper thing to do?


I offer to tip them a dollar or two per cart full (that's down here in the south). Some will wave it off, others are really glad to get the extra money. Some stores here have signs that say "don't tip the bag boys, we pay them!" so I just thank the bag boys/girls and they are ok.

I think it encourages the kids to work a bit harder, etc. if they know I will give a tip. Who knows, maybe that is what it takes to have kids make the connection between "harder work equals greater pay". Can't hurt and might help some go to college (that's the age most of my bag folks are - 17-18 and trying to earn extra money for college).


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I was in the "express - 20 items or less" line at Wally World this afternoon....I needed to buy 3 things and then I had to pick up my kids at daycare before they close. So I was under a bit of a time constraint.

So I got in the lane with 1 person in front of me, looked like her cart had the max of items allowed in the express lane (prob 20-25 items) but I was okay with that. Customer then proceded to divide her purchases into multiple transactions, each involving (what I believe was) a WIC check that required a LONG, drawn-out procedure to process each payment through (cashier had to enter info from her license, have her sign in a certain place, punch something into the electronic keypad, etc etc). After the THIRD transaction from her single cart, I went to the next lane over and stood behind 2 other people. Even after waiting for the two people in front of me in the new line, when I left, this lady was still paying for her items in small clusters......

So what about people getting into the Express lanes with WIC checks or other things that slow the transactions down to the speed of molasses in winter? Shouldn't they go to the regular lanes, not "express" which is supposedly for people who only have a few items and want to exit the store quickly?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shygal said:


> I don't put my cart in the cart corrals unless im right next to it, either. I figure if I just paid 80 dollars for two stinking plastic bags of groceries, then I paid for the guy or gal to come out and collect my cart as well.


I'm not lazy... I just figure if everyone policed their own carts back to the racks, hordes of high school kids wouldn't have jobs. It's the perfect job for a skill numb young adult. Go get carts. Bring Carts back to store. Don't get run over. One of our local grocery stores employs 4 mentally challenged adults as baggers/cart runners. I know for a fact one of them makes more in tips than in wages.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "Shouldn't they go to the regular lanes, not "express" which is supposedly for people who only have a few items and want to exit the store quickly"

No. Lines are lines, unless specified otherwise. If the person in front of you was not over the specified number of items for that line, I see no problem. 

Perhaps you could speak to the store's manager and have them designate a specific line with a sign that says "Mulitple Transactions by a Single Customer'/WIC/Check Writing/Slower than Molasses in January/NOT for Persons in a Hurry".

That might be a solution to your problem. Otherwise, like some wise person above said, you pick your line and take your chances.

Also, if you had chosen to pick up your children first and then stop for your few items, you would not have been under a time constraint, and your shopping experience might have been less stressful.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Went to Wal Mart yesterday. ONLY ONE cart loose in the parking lot when I came out.:shocked: I put it in the corral.:happy:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Quote "Shouldn't they go to the regular lanes, not "express" which is supposedly for people who only have a few items and want to exit the store quickly"
> 
> No. Lines are lines, unless specified otherwise. If the person in front of you was not over the specified number of items for that line, I see no problem.
> 
> ...


Obviously the sarcasm that was dripping in my post didn't come through....... For the record I was on WIC for a short time when I was first pregnant and had no insurance, so there's no prejudice on my part towards those who use it.

And while I appreciate your implication that I am too dim to reorganize my trip so I'm not so rushed, the Wal-Mart is on my way to get the kids. No point in driving 20 miles south to get the kids, turn around and drive back 10 miles north, then turn around and drive my youngest DD to her Karate class, which is 2 miles south of their daycare (12 miles from the Wal-Mart). 

Also, everything I was getting was for a friend of mine who lives 2 doors down from the daycare, on occasion I stop and pick things up for her since the Wal-Mart is on the way, and she reimburses me when I get there. Her adult son is bipolar and paranoid schizophrenic and when he's having a bad day she can't leave him alone, or take him out of the house, for his safety.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

And have you ever been to Walmart with kids?? (shudders)...They can turn a 5 minute trip into an hour, lol.

It just seems as though any time you have everything perfectly organised, SOMETHING happens!

OK, on another note, I WAS THE PERSON WHO GOT SOMEONE HUFFY LAST NIGHT!!!

In the self checkout, rolled through my 4 items, some guy ambles up behind me (with a basket full of food, I might add!)...I couldn't find my bank card. I was poking through my pockets and he HUFFED and CHUFFED and acted like he was looking for another line, lol. Literally 5 seconds later I found it and concluded the transaction...all I could do was think of you guys and LAUGH. Bet he thought I was laughing at him. He reminded me of the guy at the stop light, the one who honks his horn the INSTANT a light turns green, before you can even move your foot to the gas pedal??


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

bluemoonluck said:


> So what about people getting into the Express lanes with WIC checks or other things that slow the transactions down to the speed of molasses in winter? Shouldn't they go to the regular lanes, not "express" which is supposedly for people who only have a few items and want to exit the store quickly?


They should do what I do whenever someone gets behind me in a line
Issue a Disclaimer.
Mine is usually something like this, " Mam you may want to get in another line line,whatever line I get in always seems to be the wrong one"
Sometimes they will respond with something like like " but its the only line"
At that point I give them the look and they often wise up and go to another line.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sheesh; I'd say that on the scale of world problems this one ranks right up there with Obamacare and Egypt.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Sheesh; I'd say that on the scale of world problems this one ranks right up there with Obamacare and Egypt.



..................I feel the same way about the Super Bowl ! , fordy:lookout:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sure is a lot more fun to talk about, anyway.:cowboy:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sure is a lot more fun to talk about, anyway.:cowboy:


Amen.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

bluemoonluck said:


> Also, everything I was getting was for a friend of mine who lives 2 doors down from the daycare, on occasion I stop and pick things up for her since the Wal-Mart is on the way, and she reimburses me when I get there. Her adult son is bipolar and paranoid schizophrenic and when he's having a bad day she can't leave him alone, or take him out of the house, for his safety.


That's very kind of you, I'm sure your friend really appreciates the help.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

TNnative said:


> That's very kind of you, I'm sure your friend really appreciates the help.


I have good friends. She's one of the ones who helped take care of my critters when I had my shoulder surgery last June. When her DS is having a good day she'll bring him over and have him muck the barn or do heavy lifting for me that I'm not supposed to do; the activity is good for him and I sure appreciate the help. 

They help me, I help them...... it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

beccachow said:


> And have you ever been to Walmart with kids?? (shudders)...They can turn a 5 minute trip into an hour, lol.


Oh dear god, don't remind me.  I took my granddaughter with me into the store a few months ago. I swear she thought she needed to touch every single thing in the store, and ask if we were going to buy it. I love her, but her mother spoils her rotten, and doesn't discipline her near enough. She says she doesn't want to 'stifle her spirit' if you can believe that. I don't buy into that whole stifling the spirit concept, I think that kids are better people for learning some basic self-control and manners. You don't have to beat them to get the idea across, it just takes a little effort and consistency from the parents along with an expectation of proper behaviour rather than bribes in hopes of tolerable behaviour.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You know what we missed talking about on this thread? Germs in Wal Mart. Germs on shopping carts.

Your post about your granddaughter touching things reminded me. EEWWWWWWWWWW!!!

This is the reason I bring *in* a shopping cart from the lot to use while I shop. The sun has hopefully killed the germs on the shopping cart.

Urg, I need to go wash my hands again. LOL


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You know what we missed talking about on this thread? *Germs in Wal Mart. Germs on shopping carts.*
> 
> Your post about your granddaughter touching things reminded me. EEWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> 
> ...


 Doesn't your WM have those sanitizing wipes where the carts are stored?
Ours does, plus many large grocery stores as well have those "Wipes"


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I went to a local grocery store the night before last to pick up one quick item. This store does not have an express lane and unless they get busy, they usually just have one lane opened. 

So I got my one item and was walking towards the register (no customer was there) and coming towards the register from the other direction was a couple who had a cart full to the brim with groceries. They made it there just a couple of seconds before I did. They both saw I had just one item and kind of stood there probably wondering if they should let me go by, the husband looked really awkward, but then the wife just started putting items upon the conveyor belt. I never said a word, I never do, but this time got me thinking, really, one item versus their buggy full and they couldn't take one minute to let me pass. Geeez.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like the husband would have let you go ahead but knew his wife would not. 

I just don't understand people I really don't. I'd have let you go ahead of me if you had 10 items to my one cart full.

We should enjoy life, not rush every moment like we are on fire!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

This thread is still alive?? LOL well then... may as well share what happened to me not long before this thread existed!

In line to be checked out, I waited... and waited... and waited for the person in front of me to be done. Something unusual was going on, all I knew is that every single item being checked out had with it some paper requiring info to be manually punched in - they did not look like coupons to me. After 15-20 minutes or so I really wanted to get out and try a new line (something I almost never do) but I had a line behind me. Honestly, the guy only had a dozen or so items - what was going on?

Well, I was annoyed at the situation but not at any person at all. Finally, the checker gave the total and the man took out his credit card and put it through. 

AFTER he put it through he asked to see his receipt... studied it for about 30 seconds, during which time I was thinking WHAT is going on now? And then the man says... "actually, I just want to buy the aspirin."

"Um, what?" the cashier said.

She took out every single item, removed it from her system, and processed just... a bottle... of aspirin. 

When it was my turn the checker apologized, but I was quick to point out somewhat loudly that it wasn't her fault at all that some people are completely clueless!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

AR Cattails said:


> I went to a local grocery store the night before last to pick up one quick item. This store does not have an express lane and unless they get busy, they usually just have one lane opened.
> 
> So I got my one item and was walking towards the register (no customer was there) and coming towards the register from the other direction was a couple who had a cart full to the brim with groceries. They made it there just a couple of seconds before I did. They both saw I had just one item and kind of stood there probably wondering if they should let me go by, the husband looked really awkward, but then the wife just started putting items upon the conveyor belt. I never said a word, I never do, but this time got me thinking, really, one item versus their buggy full and they couldn't take one minute to let me pass. Geeez.


I always let people with a few items, go ahead of me if I have a large amount of items. I figure it equalizes the karma for me not putting my cart away in the corral


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> I always let people with a few items, go ahead of me if I have a large amount of items. I figure it equalizes the karma for me not putting my cart away in the corral


Spew Alert. :clap:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "And while I appreciate your implication that I am too dim to reorganize my trip so I'm not so rushed, the Wal-Mart is on my way to get the kids. No point in driving 20 miles south to get the kids, turn around and drive back 10 miles north, then turn around and drive my youngest DD to her Karate class, which is 2 miles south of their daycare (12 miles from the Wal-Mart)." 

Quote "Also, everything I was getting was for a friend of mine who lives 2 doors down from the daycare, on occasion I stop and pick things up for her since the Wal-Mart is on the way, and she reimburses me when I get there. Her adult son is bipolar and paranoid schizophrenic and when he's having a bad day she can't leave him alone, or take him out of the house, for his safety. ""

So you think you are the only person in the store, or to go through 'express lanes' who is in a hurry? Lots of folks who go through the express lane are in a hurry, too. Sorry, but you are no exception, even with all the caveats in your post. People don't have ESP to know when those around them are in a hurry, and even if they did, who is to say your hurry is any more significant than theirs? I was in a hurry once, to pick up my husband's pain meds. I had left the hospital before he and his brother (who was driving him home in order that I be able to go get his pain meds before he got home) and stopped at Walgreens to drop off and wait for his pain meds. He had both calcaneouses crushed like eggshells, four major surgeries. It took the pharmacist about 45 min. to fill the prescriptions because there were prescriptions ahead of mine, and I had to wait my turn despite my hurry and worry. I could go on, but I am trying to outline that other people have legitimate excuses to hurry too. If we like it or not, we have to wait our turns, despite schizophrenic neighbor children and 20 mile trips to daycare or husbands at home in agony waiting for pain meds. We ALL have our crosses to bear, not just you. Sorry if that torques you, but that's the way mature people deal with things. You just have to wait your turn.

I also let those with one or two items go ahead of me, as well as elderly or infirm people. Like putting my cart in the corral, it is common courtesy.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> We ALL have our crosses to bear, not just you. Sorry if that torques you, but that's the way mature people deal with things. You just have to wait your turn.


You obviously missed the part in my post where I said I was being SARCASTIC. Let me say it again, just to make sure there are no misunderstandings here...... I WAS BEING SARCASTIC. 

I am no better or no worse than any other person on this planet. Never claimed to be, never will.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Sure didn't seem sarcastic to me. Rather, the opposite. But, whatever you say......


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No, our Wal Mart does not have wipes. The grocery store does, but not Wally World.:shocked:


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

SunsetSonata said:


> ....... After 15-20 minutes or so I really wanted to get out and try a new line .........
> AFTER he put it through he asked to see his receipt... studied it for about 30 seconds, during which time I was thinking WHAT is going on now? And then the man says... "actually, I just want to buy the aspirin."
> !


 So why not ask him Then why the [email protected]#$%^&*! did you get the other stuff?

Maybe he is "Challenged" and didn't have a clue to the price till he saw the receipt?


AR Cattails said:


> I went to a local grocery store the night before last to pick up one quick item. ...... They made it there just a couple of seconds before I did. .....but then the wife just started putting items upon the conveyor belt. I never said a word, I never do, but this time got me thinking, really, one item versus their buggy full and they couldn't take one minute to let me pass. Geeez.


 LOL Id have taken advantage of the lighter load and WALKED FASTER!
I HAVE noticed before in cases like this its almost always the woman that will do that. Often the man and I will get into a conversation while waiting and then I hear the really aggravating thing....they are retired and SHE really doesn't have a thing in the world to be in a hurry about. 
Oh Well we had a nice talk ...made his day.


----------

